# Una duda con un 555



## alfelecries (Abr 8, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y estaba revisando los temas que hay pero no encontre algo relacionado con mi duda o algo de lo que ya hay que me pueda ayudar.

Lo que quiero hacer es un reloj utilizando el LM55 pero quiero que trabaje a 2500 [kHz] y que me de un ciclo de trabajo del 50%, creo que no hay duda a que me refiero.

Tambien tengo que hacer otro de 6 [kHz] este ya me quedo y no me dio problema, pero el de 2500 [kHz] no mas no me queda.

No se si con el LM555 se puede realizar, ya que a si me lo pidieron, hacer los relojes utilizando el LM555, pero ya le busque y no mas no me puedo hacer que oscile a esa frecuencia, 2500 [kHz]


El de 6 [kHz], como mencione, ya quedo, pero el otro no me queda.

No se si alguien me pueda ayudar, si es posible generar esta frecuencia con el LM555, pero en el modo *astable* o hasta que frecuencia puedo generar con el 555 en el modo astable. y con un ciclo de trabajo del 50%.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 8, 2007)

tal vez esto te pueda servir:
http://www.soloelectronica.net/PROGRAMAS/SS55511.exe


----------



## Ingfis_Juan (Abr 9, 2007)

A ver, en las especificaciones tecnicas de este circuito integrado esta las siguientes restricciones:  RA ( la que esta entre las terminales 7 y 4) debe ser MAYOR o IGUAL a 1 kilo-ohmio ( seguramente para limitar la corriente de entrada  a esas terminales), siendo RB la otra resistencia, RA + RB debe ser MENOR o IGUAL a 6.6 Mega-ohmios, por ultimo la capacitancia principal ( la que determina periodo) debe ser mayor igual a 500 Pico-Faradios, esto es, mayor que 0.0005 micro-faradios. Cumpliendo a cabalidad estas restricciones y usando la formula de la frecuencia para el multivibrador astable 555 encontramos que en teoria, esta frecuencia si se puede conseguir. 
f = 1/(0.693*C*(RA+2*RB));
Por ejemplo si hacemos C = 0.1 micro-farad, RA = 1kilo-ohmio, y f = 2500 Hz, podes despejar en la formula RB, y obtener la resistencia necesaria para obtener esa frecuencia. En este caso seria RB = 2386 ohmios. Por tanto en teoria, con una condensador de C = 0.1 micro-farad, RA = 1kilo-ohm, RB = 2.4 kilo-ohm, podes obtener una frecuencia cercana a los 2500 Hz. Sin embargo, paraa obtener un trabajo cercano al 50% hay que hacer que RA << RB ( RA mucho menor que RB), tenes que manipular las variables para obtener lo que necesitas. Aqui tenes unos valores que te podrian servir, al hacer C = 0.01 micro-farad, RA = 2000 ohmios, se obtiene que se necesita una RB = 27860 ohmios para la frecuencia pedida, ahora el problema seria conseguir esa resistencia. Ahora , otra cosa es que la señal no te de en el osciloscopio, debes tener algo mal si es que eso pasa.Espero que esto te sirva de algo. Nos vemos


----------



## alfelecries (Abr 9, 2007)

Hola, gracias por las respuestas. exactamente ese es el problema, al verlo en el osciloscopio no sale la señal. La de 6 [Khz] se ve bien, pero la de 2.5 [MHz] no se ve, mejor dicho se ve pero parece una señal triangular. Si meto la señal de 2.5 [MHz]del generador de señales si se ve bien en el osciloscopio.

Haciendo los calculos si se puede, pero ya fisicamente no me queda. pero voy a seguir los consejos que me dierón. saludos.


----------



## edson_dj (May 13, 2007)

Que hay...

Mira, la formula para sacar el tiempo en alta y en bajo es:

Th= 0.693 (Ra+Rb)C

Tl = 0.693 (Rb)C

Como quieres un ciclo de trabajo del 50% vas a poner 1.25 Mhz en TH, para tener el mismo ciclo de trabajo, basta con poner un diodo en paralelo con la resistencia Rb, asi al momento de cargar (Th) Rb se cancela y no interviene... por que la corriente se va por el camino que ofrece menos resistencia, en este caso el diodo.

Te quedaria:

Th= 0.693 (Ra)C

En realidad pones las resistencias del mismo valor... Recuerda que tienes que poner el diodo en paralelo con la resistencia Rb. Conectas el anado a la terminal 7 y el catodo a la 6. Y listo!!!

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 13, 2007)

Otra forma es utilizando la patilla 3.

Lo digo de memoria pero es cortocircuitando la 2 y 6 y uniendo el nodo con el condensador a masa y la resistencia a la salida patilla 3


O sea en vez de descargar por la patilla 7 lo desgargas por la salida pat 3

o sea una resistencia y un condensador.

Sea como sea si no recuerdo mal no llegaba a esa frecuencia , lo mejor es utilizar un 7414 o 74ls14 o 74hct14.

O lo utilizas para escuadrar la señal .

Tambien puedes hacer un generador 2.5Mhz  con dos puestas y dos resistencias y un condensador.


----------



## GUSTAVO MALLMA (May 15, 2007)

Te falta una resistencia de pull-up a la salida, en éste caso en el pin 3 del 555 , por si acaso.


----------



## adiax (May 10, 2008)

Hola a todos.

En estos momentos estoy diseñando un oscilador astable, el objetivo es que este osiclador (o multivibrador) genere una señal de onda cuadrada de la cual se le pueda variar la frecuencia y el duty cicle, todo en un mismo circuito.

He buscado arduamente a ver si encuentro este particular circuito pero no lo encuentro con el duty y la frecuencia variables simultaneamente.

Me he puesto en la tarea de diseñarlo yo mismo y lo he logrado gracias al 555, he podido hacer un oscilador con la frecuencia variable, y un oscilador con el duty cicle variable. Pero es practicamente imposible intregrar las dos funcionalidades en un mismo circuito debido a que el frec y el duty dependen de la misma resistencia, osea que al variar la resistencia en cuestion con el fin de varirar la frecuencia se afecta el duty, y viceversa. 

Se me ocurre que puedo utilizar dos etapas con dos 555, con el primero genero la señal de frecuencia variable y esta señal la ingreso al segundo 555 y le vario a esta señal entrante el ciclo de dureza. ¿Es esto posible?, ¿Como lo puedo hacer?

¿Que otras alternativas o solucuiones puedo tener?

Muchas gracias por su amable colaboracion.


----------



## elaficionado (May 10, 2008)

Hola.
Mira este circuito, tal vez te una idea.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lordfox (Oct 30, 2008)

He realizado un circuito astable segun los esquemas que hay por alli. Despues de montarlo varias veces cambiar componentes y asi el led que va a la salida se me queda todo el rato encendido! grgrgrgr. Yo ya no se que hacer he verificado todas las patillas he desmontado he vuelto a montar y sigue sin funcionar! Yo esque no enteido de que puede ser he cambiado el integrado y todo. Lo mejor de todo es que he ido a realizar un monoestable para ver si me funcionaba y este me ha salido a la primera. Alguna idea de que puede ser? Esque estoy desesperado no se como con una cosa tan sencilla puede dar tantos problemas. No se si tiene algo que ver que este usando condensadores electroliticos que yo sepa no pero quien sabe... Por cierto el circuito lo estoy haciendo en una protoboard para que posteriormente la pase a una placa. Si logro que me funcione claro...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2008)

Si uno pudiera ver que es lo armaste podría opinar.


----------



## lordfox (Oct 30, 2008)

este es el que he hecho me parece rarisimo que no funcione porque esta bien conectado fijo nose... se os ocurre algo de por que se quede todo el rato encendido?


----------



## RJc (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola respecto al diseño que adjuntastes, tal vez sea por el C1 cual deberia tomar una valor que tal vez mas alto para poder obsevar los tiempos de encendido y apagado del led.
Si kieres observarlos te recomiendo que uses la frecuencia de 1 Hertz.
Ademas toma en cuenta esta formula:   F=1.44/((RA+2RB)C1)
te recomiendo que uses estos valores: RA=1k,RB=220,C1=1000uF,RL=220,C2=no es nesesario.
espero te sirva de algo...


----------



## lordfox (Nov 11, 2008)

Bien despues de comerme la cabeza y estar montando y desmontando parece ser que es de la fuente de alimentación porque he probado el circuito con unas pilas y con la bateria del coche y funciona a la perfección. 

un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Lloyder (Nov 15, 2008)

necesito controlar un 555 astable con potenciometros, el rango de temporizacion es de 6mHz hasta 255Hz, se puede hacer con 2 potenciometros de 1M ? o existe otro metodo mas facil? 

muchas gracias


----------



## pepechip (Nov 15, 2008)

Con el 555 no creo que puedas alcanzar una frecuencia superior a 1Mhz.


----------



## Franx (Mar 19, 2009)

He mirado por el foro y no e encontrdo respuesta a cierto tema;

Es posible montar un circuito con un 555 que una vez activado espero por ejemplo 5 segundos y entonces mande un pulso.
Hay que montarlo como un astable? O como un monotiro? Pondria algún esquema para discutirlo pero estoy algo perdido. 

Saludos y gracias

Edito:

A lo mejor modificando este


----------



## mabauti (Mar 19, 2009)

supongo que necesitas un pulso retardado, quiza esto te  sirva : http://www.play-hookey.com/digital/timer_555_sequencer.html


----------



## Franx (Mar 19, 2009)

Pues no se, y no se puede hacer con uno solo? Y a que se debe que se pongan 3.

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Mar 19, 2009)

si te das cuenta , minimo son dos y lo puedes hacer con un IC doble timer que es el 556


----------



## Franx (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok fallo de apreciación, ota cosita asta que punto es configurable esto, una cosa mas que no me aclare cuando monte un astable por 1º vez a mas reistencias=mas retardo en tre un pulso y otro? Por ejemplo al encender un led.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## cevollin (Mar 19, 2009)

lo que tu quieres es que por ejemplo al pular un switch este genere un retardo de supongamos de 5 segundos y mientras este retardo sucede quieres que ocurra un tren de impulsos de determinada frecuencia no se de 1khz por ejemplo 

para esto podrias utilizar un ne556 el primer "ne555" lo conectas en modo monoestable y el segundo lo conectas en modo astable la salida del primer "ne555" la conectas al reset del segundo"ne555" y asi de facil


----------



## Franx (Mar 20, 2009)

si creo k es eso,que a los x segundos de pulsar el swicht un speaker suene asta que se apague a con el interruptor a mano.
Lo que no tengo claro es si la patilla 3 del 1º iria a la patilla 4 del segundo¿?


----------



## cevollin (Mar 20, 2009)

si si se puede por ejemplo cuando pulses el switch del primer ne555 esta estara en monostrable y por consecuencia la duracion del estado alto sera un tiempo determinado (que tu determinas con la relacion R C ) mientras la patilla 3 del primer ne555 este en alto la patilla de reset del segundo ne555 estara en alto tambien como consecuencia el segundo ne555 estara activo mientras el pulso del primer ne555 esta a alto 

checa esta pagina aqui viene diferentes tipos de conexion

http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/555.html


----------



## cevollin (Mar 20, 2009)

como por ejemplo este circuito es un timbre cuando tu pulsas el boton este timbre suena durante 5 segundos despues de pasar los 5 segundos se desactiva


----------



## cevollin (Mar 20, 2009)

ok amigo trata de hacer este circuito usando 2 ne556

este circuito funciona como tu dices cuando aprietas el swicth de arriba del primer ne555 espera 5 segundos despues se activa la alarma y esta sigue activa infinitamente hasta que tu le des la orden de desactivar y se apaga luego le das la opcion de activar y se queda activada la alarma






arma el circuito y nos cuentas si te funciono en la simulacion si funciono


----------



## i_lub_hsm (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola veran necesito realizar
un timer astable con una frecuencia
con rango de 60Hz a 20Khz
pero no se como hacerlo...alguien
podria decirme como por favor?


----------



## mabauti (Mar 29, 2009)

Haz los calculos para las respectivas frecuencias, deja C1 constante (quiza 1uF idk) y R1 fijo, solo faltaria R2

CIRCUITO





FORMULA


----------



## thyron (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Soy nuevo aqui y llevo un par de horas buscando por aqui y no encuentro nada, asi que he decidido abrir un tema. 
Beno, estoy estudiando ingenieria en telecomunicaciones en imagen y sonido en la UPC y como muchos estoy de examenes y llevo unos dias... Mi problema es que tengo un par de ejercicios que tengo que entregar pero soy incapaz de hacerlos, y me gustaria que me hecharais una mano con los pasos que deberia seguir.

El ejercicio lo he adjuntado.
El porblema que tengo es que se trabajar con un astable con un biestable 555 solo con las formulas Ton=ln2·C·Rb y Toff=ln2·C·Ra que es lo que consigo sacar de aqui, pero no se como relacionar la Va con todo eso.
Me figuro que lo he planteado mal, però es que todods los ejercicios que he hecho la Va no esta i la alimentacion viene de Vcc, y con esto me lio.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola.
Creo que estas ecuaciones te pueden ayudar (estoy asumiendo que conoces la ecuación del voltaje de carga de un condensador, si no es así, vas a tener que averiguar como es).

(2/3)*Vcc=VA+(1 - e^( -{Ton / [C*RA] } ) ) ------- ec. 1
(1/3)*Vcc=VA+(1 - e^( -{Toff / [C*RB] } ) ) ......... ec. 2
de la ecuación 1 halla Ton en función de VA, Vcc, C, RA
de la ecuación 2 halla Toff en función de VA, Vcc, C, RB

T= Ton + Toff 
f = 1 / T
e= número de la base neperiana
Chao.
elaficionado.

* signo de multiplicación
/  signo de división
^ signo de potenciación


----------



## thyron (Jun 2, 2009)

claro la funcion de carga del condensador!
me habia olvidado de ella completamente... lo que tiene estudiar tantas horas...

muchisimas gracias no se como agradecertelo!


----------



## lapulga5 (Jul 12, 2009)

Últimamente he estado armando unos circuitos con el 555 en modo astable, como multivibrador, y funciona bien a bajas frecuencias pero el problema es que cuando cambio las resistencias y capacitores para mayor frecuencia me empieza a dar continua. Investigé en internet y vi que el standar tiene una frecuencia máxima de 500 kHz y, en cambio, el CMOS llega a 2 MHz. Supuse que el mio sería uno estándar y traté de armarlo para 500 kHz pero no me anda. Una de las diferencias es que en baja frecuencia usaba un capacitor electrolítico y en el que no me anda uso uno cerámico no polarizado. No sé si esto hará alguna diferencia. Yo creía que no.
Aparte, otra de mis dudas es uqe en internet encuentro diferentes diagramas del 555 astable.
A veces encuentro el más sencillo con sólo un capacitor y dos resistencias externas; pero por ejemplo en esta misma página aparece con otros dos capacitores, que desconozco exactamente para que son y si pueden mejorar el circuito. (también tiene un LEd con su resistencia pero supongo que es solo para visualizar que esta prendido)
En fin mi duda es a que razones se puede deber que mi circuito no funcione a mayores frecuencias.
Les puedo asegurar que no es una falla de las conexiones del protoboard porque lo he revisado minuiciosamente.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 13, 2009)

Creo que en protoboard no sirve para frecuencias.
Y para que quieres un oscilador con 555, yo creo que es desestable en como RC, talves te podamos ayudar si nos dicis paar que quieres hacerlo?

usa el buscador interno hay mucha información sobre 555 astable...


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola.
Como mides las altas frecuencias, ¿tienes un osciloscopio.?

Prueba con frecuencia de 1Khz, 10Khz, 100Khz, 150Khz, 200Khz, etc., y mira a que frecuencia empiza a fallar. El condensador de la pata 5 es para dar mayor inmunidad contra el ruido, y es de 0.01uF.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lapulga5 (Jul 14, 2009)

Es para un proyecto de electricidad inalámbrica, con bobinas acopladas por resonancia. Ya había leídoa lgo sobre que no sirve en protoboard pero no creía que sería cierto, ya que los conductores deberían conducir igual. Después de todo, en el protoboard hay pistas longitudinales ytransversales como en un impreso. Tenía pensado hacer, en caso de que el 555 fallara, un colpitts, y ajustar la frecuencia con capacitores variables. Podría usar un cristal para tener una frecuencia estable, pero no podría variarla para ajustarla a la resonancia de las bobinas (son bobinas con un capacitor en serie). A lo mejor la onda sinuidal del colpitts es mejor para lo que quiero hacer. No, no tengo un osciloscopio, sólo noto con un amperímetro que la intensidad va decreciendo hasta llegar a 0. Yo atribuyo esto a que el capacitor se me va cargando hasta que los potenciales se igualan, por eso creo que es corriente continua. Cuandopongo el tester para medir voltaje DC me mide bien, en cambio en voltaje AC no mide bien. El tester puede medir frecuencias de hasta 20 kHz, y por lo menos a 2kHz andvo bien pero es una frecuencia mucho menor a la que necesito. ¿se usan capacitores polarizados solamaente en el 555?


----------



## algp (Jul 14, 2009)

La mayor parte de multimetros "normales" tienen los rangos AC diseñados para forma de onda senoidal y baja frecuencia ( 50 - 60 Hz ). Hay multimetros mas caros que tienen "True RMS", que miden tensiones y corrientes AC en un rango mayor de frecuencias y sin dependencia de la forma de onda, pero aun asi suelen tener un rango especifico de frecuencia. Tu nos indicas que tu multimetro solo mide hasta 20KHz, en que forma entonces compruebas si tienes la señal de 500KHz a la salida?

Tal vez podrias hacer un circuito rectificador simple para ver si tienes realmente algo de señal AC a la salida. Un condensador ceramico de unos 22nF en serie con un diodo a la salida del 555, luego un condensador de 100nF a tierra con una resistencia en paralelo de unos 470K. El primer condensador en serie evita la posibilidad de que midas alguna tension DC en lugar de la AC que buscas.

Se puede usar tanto condensadores polarizados como no polarizados en el 555.


----------



## Halowin (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Se me ha ocurrido,para aprender, hacer un circuito sencillo (multiv astable tipico) con un NE555 que me genere una onda cuadrada de 1 Khz, pero los componentes que tenía me permitieron hacer uno de 2186 Hz usando R1=R2=100 oh y un C=2.2 uF.

Para ver si era verdad, lo metí en el equipo de musica y ver si la barrita del ecualizador que mas se elevaba era la de 1,5Kh (+-) y allí subian todas las barritas anarquicamente, en concreto las de baja frecuencia (<200 Hz) eran las que más subian.

!!! Qué frustración !!!  Como ha pasado eso?

Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola
Las valores Que Tienes Para las Resistencias R1 y R2 y C=2.2uF son para que el 555 funcione a menos de 300Hz. Para 1Khz según mis cálculos deben ser R1=72.13Kohms, R2=30.54Kohms, C1=10nF.
Se puede, claro, seleccionar otro C1 con lo que se deben recalcular R1, R2 Las fórmulas para el calculo las puedes encontrar aquí. http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/100919/HARRIS/LM555.html 
Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2009)

Halowin dijo:


> Para ver si era verdad, lo metí en el equipo de musica y ver si la barrita del ecualizador que mas se elevaba era la de 1,5Kh (+-) y allí subian todas las barritas anarquicamente, en concreto las de baja frecuencia (<200 Hz) eran las que más subian.
> 
> !!! Qué frustración !!!  *Como ha pasado eso?*



Eso ha pasado porque antes de hacer ese tipo de experimentos hay que tener conocidas las bases teóricas!
Una onda cuadrada es una suma de infinitas frecuencias que son multiplos impares de la fundamental (x3, x5, x7, etc), pero que son de amplitud decreciente a medida que aumenta la frecuencia. Según MrCarlos, tu oscilador está por debajo de los 300Hz, por eso es que vez que las de mayor amplitud son las de 200Hz, por que corresponden a la frecuencia fundamental. Las otras frecuencias también van a subir, pero cada vez menos en la medida que mayor es la frecuencia...así que no subían anárquicamente, sino que lo hacían como debían hacerlo.

En conclusión:
1- Las cuentas que sacaste para calcular la frecuencia están MAL.
2- Tu ecualizador funciona BIEN.
3- Vos tenés que tomar los LIBROS.

Saludos!


----------



## Halowin (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola , deduzco por tus palabras que no voy a obtener "claramente" la barrita de los 2Khz de mi ecualizador nitidamente, pero eso de que los calculos están mal ya no me lo creo:

t1=0.693x200x22uF=0.0003049
t2=0.693x100x22uF=0.0001524

por lo tanto
T=t1+t2=0.0004573
y por tanto
F=2186 Hz

Otra cosa es que las resistencias seleccionadas sean muy bajas porque he leido que no deben ser menores de 5K, pero numericamente eso es impecable.

Segun las curvas del datashet, para una frecuencia de 1 Khz:
R1=R2=4.8K y C=0.1uF dan una F=1002 Hz

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2009)

Halowin dijo:


> pero los componentes que tenía me permitieron hacer uno de 2186 Hz usando R1=R2=100 oh y un *C=2.2 uF*.





Halowin dijo:


> Hola , deduzco por tus palabras que no voy a obtener "claramente" la barrita de los 2Khz de mi ecualizador nitidamente, *pero eso de que los calculos están mal ya no me lo creo*:
> 
> t1=0.693x200x*22uF*=0.0003049
> t2=0.693x100x*22uF*=0.0001524
> ...



Pues te lo tenes que creer. Con 22uF te dá un período 10 veces mayor que el que has escrito, y la frecuencia es 10 veces menor, de 218 Hz...así que numéricamente no es "tan impecable" hasta que decidas que valor de capacitor es el que vas a usar para calcular y cual para poner en el circuito.

Saludos!


----------



## Halowin (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola.

Tienes razón ezavalla, !que burro soy! pues lo he hecho 3 veces pero estaba metiendo un cero mas en los decimales.

Bueno he hecho el ejemplo que viene en el datashet R1=R2=4.8K y C=0.1 uF (F=1002 Hz) pero me sigue pasando el tema que me comentaste de que se ven mas fuertes las frecuencias a la izquierda. ¿Como podría hacer para que solo me subiera esa barrita de xxx Khz, los que yo quiera?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2009)

Solo lo podés hacer generando una onda sin componentes armónicas y sin offset de corriente contínua, por ejemplo una onda senoidal pura centrada alrededor de 0V; pero el el555 no te sirve para eso.

Saludos!


----------



## Halowin (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok por ultimo y ya no te molesto mas.

En la tienda de componentes me dicen que no existen condensadores electroliticos de menos de 1 uF !!!

¿Puedo sustituir el condensador electrolitico de 0,1 y 0,01 uF por ese mismo valor en formato "lenteja" ?

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2009)

En realidad si hay electroliticos menores de 1uF, pero es muy muy difícil encontrarlos, y en tu caso no vas a ganar nada. Usá los cerámicos (lenteja) sin problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## Halowin (Sep 2, 2009)

Muy bien, eso me aclara mis dudillas de novato.

Un detalle ezevalla, cuando en la radio dan las señales horarias me he fijado que los 6 pitiditos suben la barrita de 1 Khz del ecualizador aunque quizas suba un poquito la barra anterior y la siguiente pero no el desparrame que me da a mi.

Bueno si quieres me comentas algo, sino muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2009)

Es por que la onda que están transmitiendo es senoidal (no se transmiten ondas cuadradas en FM) de 1kHz. Si encienden un poco las de los costados, es probable que sea a causa de distorsión debida a mala recepción.

Saludos!


----------



## halger (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok muchas gracias, me ha servido


----------



## pelopinxu (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola a todos!

La verdad es que ya es el ultimo paso de mi cacharro para hacer sonar telefonos para mis obras de teatro. Hay que decir que gracias a vosotros ya está funcionando y estamos muy contentos con él.
Sin embargo tengo un problema ya que el primer pulso es muy largo. Luego se estabiliza y ya suena con regularidad pero el problema es ese pulso.
Al tema, el problema reside en el 555 en modo astable. He montado el circuito tal y como os añado en la imagen. Supongo que el problema debe estar en el condensador de 10μF (la verdad es que puse este valor siguiendo un diseño anterior) pero no tengo ni idea de que valor poner o como solucionar este problema.
¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 11, 2010)

Y la salida como la conectas? directa? o a travez de un capacitor electrolitico?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 11, 2010)

No estas haciendo nada mal. El circuito *funciona así*, primer pulso casi el doble de largo que los siguientes.

Para no hacer grandes modificaciones podes agregarle esto:


El efecto es de acortar  el primer pulso, quedando mas parecido a los siguientes (pero nunca iguales)

.


----------



## pelopinxu (Ene 12, 2010)

Perfecto Eduardo!

Ya esta comprado, montado y funcionando, muchisimas gracias! Si que es verdad, es algo más largo, pero no importa ya que a veges parece que el primer toque del telefono sea más largo así que no importa.

Mil gracias!


----------



## MVB (Ene 12, 2010)

Pregunto: Esto ocurre por que en el primer ciclo el capacitor se comienza a cargar desde 0 voltios hasta 2/3 de vcc entonces demora mas que en los otros que se carga de 1/3 vcc hastta 2/3vcc?. 

Si dije una burrada por favor perdonenmen. 


EDITO: pelopinxu me puedes indicar cual fue el diseño que utilizaste para hacer sonar el telefono?.
Yo no hago teatro pero si hago bromas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2010)

MVB dijo:


> Pregunto: Esto ocurre por que en el primer ciclo el capacitor se comienza a cargar desde 0 voltios hasta 2/3 de vcc entonces demora mas que en los otros que se carga de 1/3 vcc hastta 2/3vcc?.


Veamos este calculo que de calculo No tiene nada.

Suponiendo que el 555 trabaja con 12 V
Para hacerlo bascular en el primer pulso la tensión sobre el capacitor debe ir desde 0Vcc hasta 2/3 de 12Vcc (8Vcc).
Pero para los siguiente pulsos la tensión solo fluctúa entre 1/3 (4Vcc) y 2/3 (8Vcc) de los 12Vcc de la alimentación.

Digamos que como la corriente de carga se puede considerar constante entre estos valores, pasar de 0 a 2/3Vcc tarda mas que ir de 1/3 a 2/3Vcc


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 12, 2010)

MVB dijo:


> Pregunto: Esto ocurre por que en el primer ciclo el capacitor se comienza a cargar desde 0 voltios hasta 2/3 de vcc entonces demora mas que en los otros que se carga de 1/3 vcc hastta 2/3vcc?.


Exacto.


Y ya que estamos, comento otro problema que se da *a veces* con este tipo de temporizadores.

Cuando el electrolitico *es berreta* (algo que no se esta del todo seguro hasta usarlo :enfadado, si estuvo "descansando" un rato, la *primer* carga resulta mas larga. Incluso si la resistencia de carga es del orden del megohm puede quedar a mitad de camino y jamas terminar de cargarse.

Quiero decir: Si debido a la configuracion, los tiempos teoricos son 1.8" para el primero y 1" para los siguientes. Con electrolitico berreta sera ~3" el primero y 1" los siguientes.
Pero si inmediatamente lo volvemos a conectar, ahi si respetara los 1.8" y 1".


Solucion para esos casos --> tirar el electrolitico y buscar otro decente. Aunque prefiero poner de entrada un condensador de tantalio.


.


----------



## simonosorio (May 26, 2010)

Apreciados amigos, 

Me he dado de alta en el foro y este es mi primer mensaje porque estoy desesperado con un 555 configurado en astable.

Monto en una bread board el circuito, como está explicado en los ejemplos de la web, (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luzintermitente.htm) 

Sin embargo sólo he conseguido que me funcione durante unos segundos. Luego el led se encendía y apagaba si tocaba con mi dedo el cable que unía las patas 2 y 6.

He probado con diferentes 555, con las patas equivalentes de varios 556 y nada de nada. He revisado todas y cada una de las conexiones y nada de nada. He cambiado de breadboard y nada de nada. Alimento el circuito con una pila de 9v.

¿Hay algo importante que no aparezca en los tutoriales y que esté olvidando? ¿Es posible que esté haciendo algo que estropee los CI o el condensador? ¿Son muy delicados los CI 555?

Muchas gracias de antemano,

Simón


----------



## FRIDO (May 26, 2010)

Buenas!!!mmm ya vi tu problema, yo los he utilizado, te recomiendo que lo alimentes a 5 volts y checas si funciona, tambien le puedes colocars un potenciometro,entre 7 y 6 colocas el pot tomando patitas 6 y 2puenteadas, ademas de que con el varias la frecuencia con la que quieras que se encienda y se apague el led. Lo puedes hacer con dos leds unoa tierra y el otro a voltajepara que enciendan 

saludos!!!cualquier duda ya sabes !!!!


----------



## simonosorio (May 27, 2010)

Muchas gracias Frido,

Probé lo que me indicas, pero sigo igual... empiezo a pensar que se trata de un fenómeno paranormal...

Muchas gracias,

Simón

Perdonad,

¿Son muy delicados los 555? ¿Esposible que los esté rompiendo?

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

No, no son delicados.
Pero antes de hacernos jugar a las adivinanzas, por que no posteás una foto donde se vea CLARAMENTE el montaje que has hecho?
El 555 funciona sin problemas el 100% de la veces...SIEMPRE, así que es seguro que algo has hecho mal o que el chip está dañado...
También decinos el valor de la tensión de alimentación que estás usando...o mejor, decinos y poné una foto de la fuente.


----------



## simonosorio (May 27, 2010)

De acuerdo, muchas gracias, pondré unas fotos del montaje en la Bread Board. La fuente de alimentación es una pila de 9 voltios.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

OK.
Antes que nada, revisá que la conexión que estás usando como astable sea esta:



Y danos los valores de las resistencias y capcitores (y sus referencias) que estás usando.


----------



## simonosorio (May 27, 2010)

El condensador que sale de la pata cinco a masa no lo pongo. ¿Es crítico?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 27, 2010)

Mejor ponlo ya que si se filtra ruido por ese pin, desestabiliza el nivel de comparacion. Yo pondria uno de 10 µF @ 16V. Saludos


----------



## FRIDO (May 27, 2010)

Sabes que tambien seria los valores de los capacitores el circuito hicele coloque un capacitor ceramico de .1 microf (103 o 104) en la patita 5 del 555, y otro tambien 1 uno de 1microf a los vots que decees solo retardara el encendido y apagado del led.

Saludos espero y te pueda servir en un rato te subo el diseÑo que realice!!


----------



## simonosorio (May 28, 2010)

Apreciados amigos. He podido solucionar el problema. Se trataba de una partida de CI's defectuosos. Me los han cambiado en la tienda donde los compré y todo funciona. No hay mal que por bien no venga, me he aprendido de memoria todas las configuraciones y cálculos del 555. Siento haberos molestado.

Un saludo,


----------



## mati89 (May 28, 2010)

creo que a mi me habia pasado lo mismo y es porque no respetas los valores de las resistencias
creo una de las resistencias tiene que ser extrictamente mas grandes no me acuerdo cual
otra de las resistencias tiene que ser mayor a 1K y menor a 10 M fijate bien en el data sheet


----------



## manocruel (Ago 27, 2010)

Buenas gente, tengo una duda sobre como conectar las salidas y entradas de un 556.
Necesitos un oscilador y un timer, por ello elegi el 556.
Partiendo de: 556 = 555a + 555b
El 555a funciona como oscilador a 50 hz aprox, esos pulsos entran en el 555b que funciona como un timer de 1 ms a 2 ms aprox.
Por cada pulso que recibe el 555b del 555a se activa la salida por 1ms.
Mi duda es como conectar la salida astable del 555a a la entrada monostable del 555b?
Puedo conectarlas directamente?
Vi circuitos de 556 en donde los dos 555 trabajaban como astables y se unia la salida de uno con la entrada del otro por medio de una resistencia y un capacitor, necesito lo mismo para mi circuito?
Gracias
Mano


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Si que las puedes conectar directamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2010)

¿Y si posteas el circuito?

EDITO : Te digo porque podés hacer directamente con un solo 555 que trabaje a 50 Hz (regulable) y que el ancho del pulso sea de 1 o 2 milisegundos (regulable).

Electricamente si los podes conectar directamente , pero a veces conviene disparar por flanco y no por estado y ahí *si* va el capacitor.

Por otro lado al 558 (4 x 555) *SOLO* dispara por flanco. Del 556 no me acuerdo.

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Hasta donde se el 556 son dos 555 juntos


----------



## manocruel (Ago 27, 2010)

Bueno, gracias por vuestras respuestas.
En principio arranque con un solo 555 trabajando a 50 hz y tratando de modular el ancho del pulso a 1ms y con un pote llevarlo a 2ms, pero nunca logre dar con los valores, no puedo hacer que Ta(tiempo en nivel alto) dure 1 ms y el resto del tiempo sea en estado bajo (Tb) hasta completar el ciclo.
Pude dar con pulsos de Tb de 1ms pero se me iba muy arriba Ta.
Vi que finalmente era mas facil armar un timer y un oscilador con un 556 pero no sabia si podia conectar la salida del oscilador directamente a la entreda del timer del mismo 556.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 27, 2010)

Puedo sugerir el siguiente esquema para que adaptes los valores de los componentes, de hecho trabaja muy bien.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2010)

Pues usa un 74122 u otro monoestable /astable. El 555 es sencillo pero para ciertas cosas se queda algo corto.


----------



## manocruel (Ago 29, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, ya conecte directamente la entrada del astable a la entrada del monostable sin problemas.
Gracias por todas las respuestas.


----------



## aparla (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola!

Soy nuevo en el foro, así que no sabía muy bien dónde poner mi duda...

Tengo un problema con un 555 en configuración astable. No consigo obtener una expresión matemática para la frecuencia de la onda cuadrada de salida en función del voltaje en la entrada "control". La expresión que obtengo no cuadra con los datos que he medido...
¿alguien podría ayudarme con la expresión de dicha frecuencia? creo que la tengo mal y no veo el fallo.

gracias!!


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola aparla, que tal, mira fijate en la hoja de datos del fabricante especifica la formula de la frecuencia, te la adjunto, ahora si tu intension es deducirla, deberas tener en cuenta los niveles de tension a los cuales los smith tigger de disparan, contemplandolos en la ecuacion de carga del capacitor, junto con los valores de resistencia, no es tan sencillo pero no imposible, si tenes mas dudas no dudes en consultar.


----------



## aparla (Ene 5, 2011)

gracias!

buena idea, voy a ver si la saco con la tensión de disparo del trigger. Muchas gracias!


----------



## seshumaru (Ene 11, 2011)

oigan eso del 555  el que funciona con  un toke :  PUES  QUIERO QUE NO SE ACTIVE CON TOQUE SINO CON PULSO   - ____YA QUE ISE UN SENSOR DE LASER AHORA QUIERO TEMPORIZAR  UNOS MINUTOS  DIGANME COMO   LO AGO CON 555 Y  PROVE VARIOS TRUCOS PERO NADA...

AYUDEN PORFAVORRRRR RD URGRNTE.


----------



## VECTOR (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola que tal quisiera saber de qué manera obtener una onda cuadrada de modo que esté 1.5 s arriba y 1.5 seg abajo. Con la fórmula se tiene que RA y RB serán iguales pero por lo que he visto por aquí, se dice que RB debe tener un valor muy pequeño con respecto a RA. 

Gracias.


----------



## Æneas (Feb 8, 2011)

Con la configuración tradicional es difícil obtener un ciclo de trabajo del 50%, probá con este circuito:





(http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/2005-11a/index.html)

donde con C1 = 47u te daría un período de 3,2 segundos y el tiempo en alto y bajo lo ajustás con el preset R1 (no es necesario un potenciómetro si solo querés establecer la resistencia una vez).
No sé si tu prioridad es que el período sea de 3 segundos o que el ciclo de trabajo sea exactamente del 50%. Si es el primer caso te conviene usar el circuito que todos conocemos y ajustar el período con un preset a 3 segundos pero con un Ton mayor que Toff..


----------



## VECTOR (Feb 8, 2011)

De hecho, lo que pretendo es hacerlo mediante el método tradicional siendo el periodo igual a 3 seg puesto que es la primera vez que trabajo con un 555. Pero al parecer no basta con ese método tal cual. Ya que hay que considerar, como has dicho, si la prioridad es la onda cuadrada del 50% o el periodo. 
Otra opción que estaba planteando era usar este mismo arreglo:


----------



## Æneas (Feb 8, 2011)

Ese circuito al simularlo me genera una onda medio extraña y no tiene un ciclo de trabajo del 50%.. con qué programa lo simulaste? Si te equivocaste al dibujarlo y quisiste hacer el clásico astable, con R1=22k, R2=10k y C=100u te da un período de 2.88s y un ciclo de trabajo del 76%.

En cuanto a que es la primera vez que usás el integrado, ninguno de los dos es más fácil o difícil que el otro, solo tiene los componentes organizados de manera distinta, más dos diodos. Si buscás un objetivo específico, vas a tener que buscar la forma de que el circuito haga lo que querés y no hacer el más fácil pero que haga otra cosa..
Existe una fórmula que no recuerdo que te da los valores adecuados de resistencias para un ciclo de trabajo del 50%. Pero como no la recuerdo, mi opinión es que primero decidas si querés un período de 3s o si querés un ciclo de trabajo del 50% y en base a eso decidas qué circuito usar.

Si puedo preguntar, cuál es el objetivo de tu aplicación? Porque quizás un tiempo en alto y en bajo de 1.6s no sea taaan distinto a que si fueran 1.5s..
Y si querés te calculo los valores para usar la otra configuración y que te dé un período de 3s clavado, resignando el ciclo de trabajo.


----------



## LisoPic (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola, con esta configuracion puedes lograr un astable simetrico, en general puedes lograr cualquier ciclo de trabajo. 
Saludos


----------



## VECTOR (Feb 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias por responder Æneas y LisoPic.
Lo que busco en realidad Æneas no será para una aplicación, quizás lo sea, pero tengo que aprender el funcionamiento del circuito y es mediante una práctica de laboratorio, donde me piden aprox. 1.5 seg de Th y 1.5 de TL; generando una onda cuadrada. 
En cuanto al circuito que pusiste LisoPic he armado uno parecido antes, pero me funciona sólo si quito los diodos y además se supone (según la fuente de donde lo busqué) que RA debe ser igual a RB; además de que no hay RD, por lo que me bastaría encontrar el valor con la fórmula de TL=(ln2)(RB)(C); y al hacer eso, suponiendo que es de onda cuadrada TL=TH.


----------



## LisoPic (Feb 8, 2011)

Vector, tienes razon, Rd está demas en el circuito, pero te aseguro que el circuito con los diodos si funciona puesto que yo lo hice es mis prácticas de laboratorio... 
Y respecto a que Ra y Rb deben ser iguales para que TL sea igual TH, solo basta con que la suma Ra+Rb sea igual a Rc.


----------



## VECTOR (Feb 9, 2011)

LisoPic, me parece que tampoco hay RC, en la imagen adjunta se ve el circuito del cual me estoy basando. Y es muy parecido de hecho.

http://www.unicrom.com/tut_555_t1igualt2.asp

Es de esta página donde encontré aquella información, y estoy usando un capacitor de 220uF, por lo que me da aproximadamente 10k sustituyendo en la fórmula de TL=ln2(RB)(220x10^-6); dado que quiero un tiempo de 1.5 seg. sustituyo y me da 9.82 k aprox, por lo que uso la de 10 k. Y como en la página donde encontré aquella información dice que a partir de esa fórmula se determina que R = R'

Ah por cierto ya me funciona con los diodos, pero creo que aún me falta algo porque creo que no cumple con los tiempos estimados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2011)

VECTOR , fijate como funciona el 555 , las patas 6 y 2 son de los comparadores de 1/3 y 2/3 V que harán cambiar el flip flp junto con el estado de la salida 3 y el descargador 7 cuando la carga o descarga del *C* llegue a esos valores.

El problema fundamental para obtener tiempos iguales es que en el esquema tradicional , la carga del capacitor la hace a travéz de dos resistencias en serie y la descarga a travéz de una sola. Y ahí comienzan los problemas.

Por eso se agregan dos díodos , uno junto con una resistencia para la carga y otro con otra resistencia para la descarga. Y ahí podés manejar ambos tiempos independientemente.

La pata 3 usada como salida dispone de un push pull , o sea que puede asumir valores positivos (casi +V) o negativos (casi 0 V).

En cambio la pata 7 usada como descargador , solo tiene un transistor colector abierto que conmuta a masa.

Pero como las dos funcionan coordinadas , a veces se intercambian 

Pero hasta se podría ultra simplificar el circuito de ésta manera:




Saludos !


----------



## VECTOR (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola, DOSMETROS, tengo tres preguntas:

1) Por que la pata 7 se usa como salida en este caso?

2) ¿Los capacitores pueden ser electrolíticos, o sólo C1?

3) ¿De qué manera se calcula el tiempo en el circuito que adjuntaste?

Gracias a todos por contestar.

Algo que he considerado también es usar potenciómetros para que se aproxime al valor de 9.83 k, para que sea más exacto puesto que tengo aprox. 1.90 en TH y 1.70 en TL, ¿qué opinan? Si consideran que es buena idea quisiera por favor que me expliquen cómo tendría que conectarlo en el protoboard, ya que aún no he trabajado con ellos y tengo una idea vaga de cómo funcionan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2011)

VECTOR dijo:


> Hola, DOSMETROS, tengo tres preguntas:
> 
> 1) Por que la pata 7 se usa como salida en este caso?


 
Porque en éste caso conviene usar la salida 3 para cargar y descargar "simétricamente".
A ver si lográs ver la diferencia , en el sistema convencional se carga C desde +V con Rc y se descarga por 7 que se pone a masa a travéz de otra Rd que también tiene que tironear de Rc a masa. O sea que la conveniencia no está en usar la 7 como salida sino usar la 3 como carga-descarga.



> 2) ¿Los capacitores pueden ser electrolíticos, o sólo C1?


 
En este caso de un tiempo grande C1 asume valores grandes como para electrolítico , los otros son pequeños , así que serán cerámicos o poliester indistintamente



> 3) ¿De qué manera se calcula el tiempo en el circuito que adjuntaste?


 
t1 = 0.693 R1 . C 
t2 = 0.693 R1 . C 
El periodo : T = t1 + t2
y la frecuencia: f = 1 / T



> Algo que he considerado también es usar potenciómetros para que se aproxime al valor de 9.83 k, para que sea más exacto puesto que tengo aprox. 1.90 en TH y 1.70 en TL, ¿qué opinan? Si consideran que es buena idea quisiera por favor que me expliquen cómo tendría que conectarlo en el protoboard, ya que aún no he trabajado con ellos y tengo una idea vaga de cómo funcionan.


 
El potenciómetro es buena idea , de las 3 patas usas un extremo y la del medio , poede ser un preset que es mas barato 


Saludos !


----------



## LisoPic (Feb 9, 2011)

Hay que aclarar qeu el pin 7 no es una salida convencional del LM555, ya que como se ha dicho, esta es un colector abierto, por lo tanto es imposible extraer corriente de ese pin. Solo puede ingresar corriente si la carga que se conecta a ese pin esta conectada a Vcc.

Y ademas por ser un colector abierto, no presenta niveles logicos altos de tension. De acuerdo al esquema interno del LM555, en estado bajo, efectivamente el pin se halla a masa (ya que el transistor interno entra en saturación), pero cuando el transistor interno se encuentra al corte, el pin se encuentra en estado indeterminado o "flotando" como se dice vulgarmente.


----------



## VECTOR (Feb 9, 2011)

Muchas gracias por sus consejos. 
Utilicé potenciómetros después de todo y hubo cierta precisión.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Alloy (Mar 2, 2011)

Buenas, ando probando el 555 en configuracion astable, me funciona perfectamente con un diodo led o dos a la salida. Parpadea perfecto, pero cuando decido colocar un speaker este suena haciendo un ruido raro como poc poccc, he oido que son bastante sensibles y pueden romperse con malas conexiones, el caso es que si funcionan los diodos esta todo bien conectado y no se que puede pasar.

Los speaker que tengo son de telefonos inalambricos que ya no uso y son varios ninguno funciona. Estoy usando una tension de alimentacion de 5V.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 2, 2011)

¿Cual es la frecuencia de operacion del 555?. Por lo que su merced describe, el 555 esta operando a una frecuencia inferior de 20Hz o el parlante esta dañado.


----------



## Alloy (Mar 3, 2011)

Aaam a ver pongo los calculos:

Lo he hecho con una resistencia variable como R2 de 0 a 10k  poniendola en 5K es como mas lento parpadeaba el led. Y tambien lo hice con una R2 resistencia de 4K7. Para la R1 he puesto 2K7, y un condensador de 33 uF. Lo voy a calcular con la res fija de 4K7 que me fio mas.


Ta = 0´7 · (R1 + R2) · C1  ;   Ta = 0´7 · (2K7 + 4K7) · 33·10exp-6 = 1´709 (yo lo veo parpadear unas tres veces por segundo)

Tb = 0´7 · R2 · C1 ;  Tb = 0´7 · 4k7 · 33 · 10exp-6 = 1´085( yo siempre pense que el calculo de la ta y tb, los pulsos alto o bajo, daban en segundos, pero es imposible ya que yo veo parpadear el led unas dos veces por segundo)

Tiempo = ta+tb = 1´709+1´085 = 2´794

Frecuencia = 1/T ; F = 1/2´794 = 0´35Hz

Claro la frecuencia me sale mucho mas baja, tambien decir que no tenia ni idea de q un parlante tenia que ir a mas de 20Hz, probare a subir la frecuencia a ver que pasa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

Dale 500 o 1000 Hz

 Saludos !


----------



## Alloy (Mar 3, 2011)

Bueno no tenia resistencias para darle mas frecuencia asi que puse estas y me sigue sonando poghhh poccch, vamos q mal 

Ta = 0´7 · (R1 + R2) · C1 ; Ta = 0´7 · (8´2 + 5) · 33·10exp-6 = 0´00304
Tb = 0´7 · R2 · C1 ; Tb = 0´7 · 5 · 33·10exp-6 = 0´00115

T=  0´00419 ;  F=1/T = 238´66

Voy a adjuntar el esquema a ver si tengo mal conectao el parlante:


----------



## KanonOfGeminis (Mar 3, 2011)

como te hacen mencion anteriormente, debes subir la frecuencia de tu 555.
y tu diagrama esta correcto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2011)

KanonOfGeminis dijo:


> como te hacen mencion anteriormente, debes subir la frecuencia de tu 555.
> *y tu diagrama esta correcto.*


Correcto si no fuera por el valor de la resistencias de timing. Con esos valores va a terminar quemando el terminal de descarga  (7) o la fuente


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 3, 2011)

Alloy ese circuito esta completamente mal. Al 555 no se le conectan resistencias o condensadores de cualquier valor, ademas la salida esta haciendo corto con GND.

   ¡Su merced ha encontrado un nuevo metodo para quemar el 555!.


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 3, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Alloy ese circuito esta completamente mal. Al 555 no se le conectan resistencias o condensadores de cualquier valor, ademas la salida esta haciendo corto con GND.
> 
> Su merced ha encontrado un nuevo metodo para quemar el 555.



Concuerdo con Mandrake el mago si que hace corto


----------



## Alloy (Mar 4, 2011)

Bieeen ya me funciona jaja q chulo esta , ademas le añadi otro 555 pa modificar con control voltaje y montar la sirena.

Ya vi que el 555 necesita minimo una resistencia de 1K en el pin descarga pa no quemar el transistor.

Añado el primer esquema que monte a ver si sigo poniendo mal el parlante aunque se oiga sonido:






No se porque era problema que estubiera en corto, pero le añadi esa resistencia el valor fue aleatorio ya que no se como podria calcularla, ya que de eso no tengo ni idea, jeje como seria? es pa no estropear el parlante claro.

Muchas gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2011)

La resistencia de 440Ω no cumple ninguna función, puedes omitirla.
Y si desacoplas la salida del 555 con un capacitor, le harás la vida más feliz al 555.
Si todavía no hace ningún sonido, puede ser que tu 555 haya pasado a mejor vida.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 4, 2011)

Alloy dijo:
			
		

> . . . porque decías que había un cortocircuito . . .



Porque la salida del 555: NO debe conectarse sin una resistencia de carga, directamente a VCC o GND.


----------



## Alloy (Mar 5, 2011)

Si que suena todavia esta vivo  lo tengo con dos 555 pa hacer como una sirena y va de lujo.

El condensador supongo que en serie para acoplar.

Y en el montaje le he quitado la resistencia esa porque lo unico que hacia es que sonaba menos, porque decías que había un cortocircuito, lo sigo teninedo mal?


----------



## Alloy (Mar 8, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Porque la salida del 555: NO debe conectarse sin una resistencia de carga, directamente a VCC o GND.




Aa perdona no habia leido tu mensaje, supongo que con una resistencia de tiza de unos pocos ohmios vale no?


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 9, 2011)

Alloy, si utiliza una baja resistencia en la salida, hacia VCC o Gnd; estara acortando la vida util del integrado. Mejor utilice un transistor como inteface.

No tengo la menor idea de la resistencia de tiza, pero si le funciona me avisa.


----------



## jsmont (Sep 7, 2011)

Quise montarme este pequeño circuito de alarma, que sonaba quando no le daba la luz, pero no me anda, alguna idea sobre que he hecho mal?

Gracias de antemano,
Slaudos

Cuando conecto al pila empieza a sonar y parpadear sin haberse activado el comparador


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 7, 2011)

No se si sera del 555 pero a mi ya me tiene pasado en otros proyectos con otros integrados lo mismo, que funcionaban cuando no debian! y revise el circuito unas cuantas veces y estaba tal como en el esquema. 
Digo esto para que sepas que no eres el unico al que le pasa esto y a mucha gente mas le pasa, alomejor es problema del circuito en mi caso lo era, estaba mal el esquema, consulta a otra gente que hizo este proyecto haber si les funciono.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 7, 2011)

Ese circuito tiene al menos, por lo que veo 2 errores graves

Ambos en las configuraciones de los 555...y sobretodo que utilizan el pin de Reset para disparar el sistema?

esto esta muy feo...desechalo y si queres te paso uno bien hecho cuando tenga un tiempito.

otro dato: del 555 de la derecha nunca, jamás puede quedar el pin 7 sin ser conectado a nada...nunca...jamas!

Además para una alarma, los 555 se configuran siempre como monoestables, y se los dispara a traves del pin2...de disparo precisamente 

Bueno, aquí esta lo prometido..un circuito que funciona de verdad...y lo podes regular y todo
Podés cambiar el capacitor de 10uF por uno de 100uF así suena por más tiempo la sirena
espero te funcione...saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 8, 2011)

jsmont dijo:


> . . . circuito de alarma, que sonaba quando no le daba la luz, pero no me anda . . .



Creo tener una idea del porque el funcionamiento es erroneo, ahora mi pregunta es:
¿No tiene un voltimetro para encontrar esa causa del problema?.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> . . . nunca, jamás puede quedar el pin 7 sin ser conectado a nada...nunca...jamas . . .



En ese punto usted esta equivocado: porque esa etapa es un oscilador, y es un oscilador diferente a lo acostumbrado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, estaré equivocado...pero mis circuitos andan y ese no


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 8, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Ok, estaré equivocado...pero mis circuitos andan y ese no


 El pin7 *es una salida *de colector abierto.  Tranquilamente puede quedar desconectada.

Tus circuitos andaran y este no, pero por otros motivos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 8, 2011)

Seguimos en la misma, tienen razón vieja, pero el circuito que yo postee anda perfecto, con 1 555 menos y todo 

sin tanta vuelta...el mío funca...y el otro no


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

Disculpa DJDraco, pero tu postura es errònea, las cosas pueden funcionar de muchas maneras, y para dominar la electrònica hay que aprenderlas, si no encuentra la falla no habra aprendido nada, copiando no se aprende, si logra pone a funcionar el que posteo sera una gran satisfacciòn personal y seguro que habra aprnedido algo màs

Por otra parte tal vez no se te paso por la cabeza que dos 555 en cascada producen un sonido algo diferente a hacelo con uno solo, te invito a que construyas algo asi y luego cuentes la diferencia

y el echo que el otro funcione y el tuyo si, no significa que sea mejor, por ejemplo no sabias que se puede controlar por reset..... deberias reconocer que gracias a este esquema te hay allunado de esa posibilidad, como compensaciòn podrias ayudar en lugar de decir que lo deseche para que utilce el tuyo.

Aparte porque desechar un esquema que no es que no sirva, tiene algunos errores que una vez corregidos le permitiran funcionar.....

Tu propuesta seria entendible si todo el esquema estuviera mal, pero no es este el caso para nada.


Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 8, 2011)

Si, conozco algunas caracteristicas del mintegrado, y si existe el reset debe ser para utilizarlo...pero el sonido de la sirena lo da la misma sirena...el 555 es sólo el tiempo que va a sonar...

por eso propuse un esquema...mas simple, para que arranque el amigo.

Bueno y volviendo al esquema original...de dónde salió? qué errores tiene? la verdad que no se....pero no tenia mucho tiempo ni ganas de analizarlo y le tiré una solución


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

Fijate que en el esquema no hay ninguna sirena sale a parlante y ese es uno de los errores, la salida no es capaz de manejar una carga de 8ohms de manera directa, necesita un transistor de paso......
Ese erro salta a la vista, no es el ùnico....


----------



## jsmont (Sep 17, 2011)

dj draco, ya prove tu esquema, pero no es para nada lo que yo intentava montar. Mi intencion era montar un circuito en el que cuando la luz disminuyera se activara el primer 555, haciendo parpadear el Led que tiene conectado en la salida y activando y desactivando el otro 555, que solo use para generar la onda sonora para el altavoz, produciendo pitidos repetitivos ("pi pi pi pi pi"); y que cuando la luz volviera al nivel establecido se desactivara. De mi circuito, el montaje con los dos 555 funciona como queria, el problema esta en que se mantiene activado todo el rato, independientemente de que llegue o no suficiente luz.

Pandacba, lo del altavoz lo intente solucionar conectando en serie una resistencia de 680 ohms, no se solucionaria asi tambien?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2011)

jsmont dijo:


> dj draco, ya prove tu esquema, pero no es para nada lo que yo intentava montar. Mi intencion era montar un circuito en el que cuando la luz disminuyera se activara el primer 555, haciendo parpadear el Led que tiene conectado en la salida y activando y desactivando el otro 555, que solo use para generar la onda sonora para el altavoz, produciendo pitidos repetitivos ("pi pi pi pi pi"); y que cuando la luz volviera al nivel establecido se desactivara. De mi circuito, el montaje con los dos 555 funciona como queria, el problema esta en que se mantiene activado todo el rato, independientemente de que llegue o no suficiente luz.
> 
> Pandacba, lo del altavoz lo intente solucionar conectando en serie una resistencia de 680 ohms, no se solucionaria asi tambien?


 
proba entonces esto, vas a ver como si te da resultado:


----------



## jsmont (Sep 17, 2011)

Fernando, no estoy pidiendo que me den un circuito armado, solo estoy pidiendo ayuda a encontrar que hice mal en mi circuito, yo no pedí para nada que me dieran un circuito hecho por otro. Y perdon, no todo el mundo tiene el nivel de un ingeniero con diecisiete años, algunos no nacemos sabiendo crear circuitos.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2011)

jsmont dijo:


> Fernando, no estoy pidiendo que me den un circuito armado, solo estoy pidiendo ayuda a encontrar que hice mal en mi circuito, yo no pedí para nada que me dieran un circuito hecho por otro. Y perdon, no todo el mundo tiene el nivel de un ingeniero con diecisiete años, algunos no nacemos sabiendo crear circuitos.


Pero con 17 años ya te podrias haber iniciado con el fascinante uso del sentido comun --> Con "arme esto y no me anda" no estas diciendo nada util.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 17, 2011)

jsmont dijo:


> dj draco, ya prove tu esquema, pero no es para nada lo que yo intentava montar. Mi intencion era montar un circuito en el que cuando la luz disminuyera se activara el primer 555, haciendo parpadear el Led que tiene conectado en la salida y activando y desactivando el otro 555, que solo use para generar la onda sonora para el altavoz, produciendo pitidos repetitivos ("pi pi pi pi pi"); y que cuando la luz volviera al nivel establecido se desactivara. De mi circuito, el montaje con los dos 555 funciona como queria, el problema esta en que se mantiene activado todo el rato, independientemente de que llegue o no suficiente luz.
> 
> Pandacba, lo del altavoz lo intente solucionar conectando en serie una resistencia de 680 ohms, no se solucionaria asi tambien?



Hola Amigo, coloca un condensador de aprox. 470uF. en el pinout del CI 555 como acoplador a la carga, sin agregar ninguna R. Utilizando un altavoz de pequeña potencia funciona muy bien.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok muchachos bajemos los decibelios sólo unos 24 jejeje

empecemos por el principio:

El que pregunta: debe hacerlo de manera formal y sin pelear
Los que ayudamos: de manera cortés...

Amigo Jsmont si mi circuito no te funciona como vos querés...entonces es cuestión de modificar sólo algunas cositas y agregar 1 555 más...y listo

Para facilitar las cosas...te subo un circuito...asi no seguimos peleando...pero será el último para usted amigo mío....ok?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2011)

jsmont dijo:


> Pandacba, lo del altavoz lo intente solucionar conectando en serie una resistencia de 680 ohms, no se solucionaria asi tambien?



Por un lado el máximo que permite drenar por el pin 3 son 200mA , si colocas una resistenciass en serie con el parlante desvirtuas aún más las capacidades auditivas, ya que limitaras la excursiòn en tensión y a tan baja corriente, el sonido sera muy pobre

La mejor forma es colocas un transistor a la salida a la salida via un R de 470 ohms, este puede ser un TIP41, mejor aún un TIP102 o similar con el cual satisfaces dos cosas manetene la corriete de la salida dentro de sus niveles y una adecuada potncia sonora



Queridos compañeros del foro, convengamos en lo siguiente:
De moderación se advierte a menudo que los primeros pasos debe darlo el interesado..... proponiendo un circutio o algo es decir algo concreto

En este caso, el forista realizo un esquema el cual no le ha funcionado, obviamente por carecer de la experiencia necesaria, pero se tomo el trabajo de intentarlo, dio los primeros pasos correctamente, y no pidio que se de un circuito, quiere saber que esta mal en lo que el hizo.

Y de verdad en eso estamos fallando nosotros, si supone analizarlo, y hasta simularlo, y muchas veces lo hacemos, y creo que este es otro caso de esos que vale la pena hacerlo, los animo en ese camino

*Jsmont*
Podrias subir tu esquema en el formato de archivo nativo, es decir el de livewire el circuit wizard?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2011)

Hola jsmont.

Puedes subir tu circuito en Livewire (empácalo con Winzip o Winrar)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola jsmont.
> 
> Puedes subir tu circuito en Livewire (empácalo con Winzip o Winrar)
> 
> ...



No lees todo los post hasta el final eso ya ha sido pedio unos 19 minutos antes haz el favor de leer todo antes de postear asi no queda como un mensaje inútil


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2011)

Si Panda, pero no se peleen !


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sí no me equivoco, el último 555 funciona como un astable, pero la diferencia radica en que el tiempo de carga y descarga va a ser el mismo (a través de R10), con lo cual el duty es fijo a 50%. Y en vez de descargarse el capacitor C3 a tierra mediante la pata 7 (con el transistor interno), lo hace directamente desde la salida.

Con lo cual se tiene 2 555, uno funcionando en modo astable con la posibilidad de cambiar su duty y el otro funcionando como astable con un duty fijo al 50%. 

Entonces sí fAstable1<<fAstable2 y el Astable 1 esta activado (Reset a Vcc), el funcionamiento seria algo así:

- Con Salida del astable 1 en 0 => astable 2 desactivado => salida del circuito 0
- Con Salida del astable 1 en 1 => astable 2 activado => sale señal de astable 2

Entonces tratando de imaginar, a la salida se tiene una señal cuadrada con una frecuencia del astable 1 y cuando el astable 1 esta en 1, el astable 2 aporta su propia frecuencia, osea algo así:



Sobre la salida, tal como dice Panda ponele un transistor algo como esto (para aprovechar bien el parlante):







Sobre el comparador del principio, sí lo vemos como un divisor resistivo:

- Sin luz, la resistencia del fototransistor es tal que se la puede considerar muy grande => la tensión sobre R4 debería ser baja (cercana a 0v). Con lo cual la tensión positiva de tu comparador V+ es mayor que la negativa V- y a la salida del mismo tenes Vcc (habilitando astable 1).

- En presencia de luz, el transistor empieza a conducir (baja la resistividad) => el divisor resistivo cambia su relación haciendo que la tensión sobre R4 sea mayor => se puede dar la posibilidad de que V->V+ por lo tanto a la salida del comparador tenes algo cercano a 0V (astable 1 deshabilitado).

Osea que estaría bien, con luz no suena y sin luz suena. Habrá que analizar si los valores del divisor son los correctos para que alcance el nivel de referencia que pusiste. Esto es muy importante, ya que sí no fijas bien esa tensión de umbral, la condición de funcionamiento puede darse en un momento no deseado.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 18, 2011)

jsmont dijo:


> . . . el problema esta en que se mantiene activado todo el rato, independientemente de que llegue o no suficiente luz . . .



Describe la causa del problema y para colmo, no sabe utilizar un voltimetro.

El amplificador operacional no funciona porque: el voltaje de disparo no es el adecuado (VR4≈VR5).

Si midiera la diferencia de voltaje, en las entradas del operacional, comprobaria que el voltaje no llega a cruzarce.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

jsmont, realice la simulaciòn de tu esquema, oberve, que para las corrientes que circulan por el emisor del opto son bastantes bajas, por lo tanto para que la tensión en la entrada no inversora del comparador pueda cambiar hay que aumentar el valor de R4, prueba poner una R variable de 4k7, yo lo hice con una fija y variando la luminosidad ahora si funciona, con un R variable en ese punto fijaras el nivel de disparo para una determinda iluminación

A la salida puse un transistor npn via una R de 220 a la base y palrante entre colector y positivo y funciona perfectamente.

Como bien dije antes solo habia dos cosas que corregir, y el funcionamiento de los dos 555 es tal cual lo describio cosmefulanito

Que lo disfrutes


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> jsmont, realice la simulaciòn de tu esquema, oberve, que para las corrientes que circulan por el emisor del opto son bastantes bajas, por lo tanto para que la tensión en la entrada no inversora del comparador pueda cambiar hay que aumentar el valor de R4, prueba poner una R variable de 4k7, yo lo hice con una fija y variando la luminosidad ahora si funciona, con un R variable en ese punto fijaras el nivel de disparo para una determinda iluminación
> 
> A la salida puse un transistor npn via una R de 220 a la base y palrante entre colector y positivo y funciona perfectamente.
> 
> ...


Amigo, dada la baja impedancia que presenta un altavoz, debe ser accionado debidamente con condensador de acoplamiento. Si por algun motivo el transistor quedase saturado permanentemente, pues el altavoz se comportaria como una bella resistencia, y eso no le gustaria nada al devanado del mismo. Imaginate si el sistema es alimentado con 12V. calcula la Imax. !!!


----------



## ramo (Sep 21, 2011)

hola a todos me gustaria saber tengo un 555 en modo astable y me jala bien con voltaje porsitivo, cuando cambio a negativo conecto la terminal positiva de mi fuente a gnd del 555 y la terminal negativa a vcc hay que cambiar algo mas en el diagrama del modo astable ademas de eso? , gracias =) el diagrama lo revise de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 21, 2011)

Creo que estas mal negativo de la fuente con negativo del 555 y positivo de 555 con positivo de la fuente, si inviertes la polaridad dañas el integrado, donde leíste que para modo astable se polariza al revés?


----------



## ramo (Sep 21, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> Creo que estas mal negativo de la fuente con negativo del 555 y positivo de 555 con positivo de la fuente, si inviertes la polaridad dañas el integrado, donde leíste que para modo astable se polariza al revés?



pues lo conecto como tu dices y si me jala pero lo que quiero aplicarle en lugar de +12 es -12 ahi debe de cambiar


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 21, 2011)

en modo astable o moestable? astable genera un tren de pulso, y monoestable genera un solo pulso por  un tiempo en alto, yo creo que estas confundido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

ramo dijo:


> pues lo conecto como tu dices y si me jala pero lo que quiero aplicarle en lugar de +12 es -12 ahi debe de cambiar



¿ Podrías hacer un esquema de como estas conectando el 555 a -12V ?


----------



## ramo (Sep 21, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> en modo astable o moestable? astable genera un tren de pulso, y monoestable genera un solo pulso por  un tiempo en alto, yo creo que estas confundido.



hola  mira lo que quiero generar es una serie de pulsos osea modo astable utilize el diagrama de la pagina de tutoriales de 555 y si jala . pero solo cuando al circuito la terminal + de mi fuente al vcc y la - al gnd osea lo alimento con 12v mi duda es : ahora quiero alimentarlo con -12 volts y yo supongo que entonces a la pata 1 de 555 (gnd) va conectada a mi terminal + y la pata 8 vcc va  a mi terminal -, "inversamente" a si la alimentaras con +12 v pero tengo duda si eso se puede y entonces como seria ahora el diagrama los capacitores que van a tierra irian ahora a voltaje o como

aqui les dejo el diagrama de como pienso yo deberia de quedar


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

¿ Y de donde sacaste que se puede invertir la polaridad de la alimentación de un integrado ?
¿ Y de donde sacaste que se puede invertir la polaridad de un capacitor electrolítico ?

Existen grandes posibilidades de que 555 se halla destruido y posiblemente, también, el electrolítico de 47 µF.


----------



## ramo (Sep 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y de donde sacaste que se puede invertir la polaridad de la alimentación de un integrado ?
> ¿ Y de donde sacaste que se puede invertir la polaridad de capacitor electrolítico ?
> 
> Existen grandes posibilidades de que 555 se halla destruido y posiblemente, también, el electrolítico de 47 µF.



entonces no puedo hacer funcionar un 555 en modo astable alimentandolo con -12 volts????


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

Lo que *NO* puedes hacer en aplicar a las patas 4 y 8 una tensión negativa respecto de la pata 1.

Darte una idea u opinión sería mucho mas fácil si comentaras ¿ Que cosa quieres hacer ? y ¿ Por que necesitas invertir la tensión de alimentación ?


----------



## ramo (Sep 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que *NO* puedes hacer en aplicar a las patas 4 y 8 una tensión negativa respecto de la pata 1.
> 
> Darte una idea u opinión sería mucho mas fácil si comentaras ¿ Que cosa quieres hacer ? y ¿ Por que necesitas invertir la tensión de alimentación ?



quiero que un rele se abra cada 10 segundos y se cierrre cada 4 segundos pense que un 555 en modo astable era la mejor opcion pero como lo tengo que trabajar es con -12v y no tengo idea de como hacerlo , alguna idea?????


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

Continúas sin aclarar el porque de los -12Vcc

Lo que quieres hacer se puede hacer sin invertir ninguna tensión.


----------



## ramo (Sep 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Continúas sin aclarar el porque de los -12Vcc
> 
> Lo que quieres hacer se puede hacer sin invertir ninguna tensión.



ok mira mi problema es que en donde quiero aplicar mi circuito hay un rectificador que alimenta todas las maquinas a -48 volts y tengo que alimentar mi circuito con eso como el 555 solo funciona con voltajes de 3 a 15 volts necesito reducir primero el voltaje yo elegi los 12 volts pero cuando reduzco lo que yo tengo son -12 volts eso tiene que ir al 555 para que me abra mi rele 10  segundos y lo cierre 4 . o me gustaria saber si hay alguna manera para producir el abrir y cerrar un rele el tiempo que requiero


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 21, 2011)

No hay manera a menos que tu inviertas la polaridad de negativa a positiva del circuito externo, lo mismo que te dije arriba que te repitió fogonazo no puedes invertir la polaridad del 555. Lo que tu indicas de reducir el voltaje seria todo lo contrario tendrías que aumentarlo hasta llegar a 5V por lo menos recuerda que estas en negativo si vas de -48V a -12V estas incrementando el voltaje no disminuyéndolo, entonces lo que tendrías que hacer es llevarlo a +12V con un circuito o algo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 25, 2011)

A ver, chequen este esquema usando un regulador negativo de la serie 79XX
Estos dispositivos solo soportan hasta -35V así que puse una R limitadora
antes del regulador y en la simulación funciona OK, me supongo en la práctica también.
Use un 7905 para simular bien el diseño porque los modelos 555 del proteus hacen caer
la tensión a 5V aunque se les pongan 12V de entrada. Pero bueno, la intención es llevar
esos -48V a +12V Ok, con cambiar el regulador por un 7912 debe funcionar.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 26, 2011)

ramo dijo:


> ok mira mi problema es que en donde quiero aplicar mi circuito hay un rectificador que alimenta todas las maquinas a -48 volts y tengo que alimentar mi circuito con eso como el 555 solo funciona con voltajes de 3 a 15 volts necesito reducir primero el voltaje yo elegi los 12 volts pero cuando reduzco lo que yo tengo son -12 volts eso tiene que ir al 555 para que me abra mi rele 10  segundos y lo cierre 4 . o me gustaria saber si hay alguna manera para producir el abrir y cerrar un rele el tiempo que requiero


ACA decis que tenes -12V,pero el GND o 0v donde esta,que yo sepa no hay ninguna clase de fuente de tension que tenga solo un borne?????????????????
EL BORNE QUIEN LO ROBO?????


----------



## djwash (Sep 26, 2011)

The Master dijo:


> ACA decis que tenes -12V,pero el GND o 0v donde esta,que yo sepa no hay ninguna clase de fuente de tension que tenga solo un borne?????????????????
> EL BORNE QUIEN LO ROBO?????



Otra vez con la fruta...

El borne 0V o GND no se lo robo nadie (todavia) que no lo haya mencionado no significa que no exista, si redujo (o aumento) el voltaje de -48 a -12 debio usar un regulador (que tampoco menciono) no creo que haya reducido (o aumentado) el voltaje con ilusiones...

Saludos.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 26, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Otra vez con la fruta...
> 
> El borne 0V o GND no se lo robo nadie (todavia) que no lo haya mencionado no significa que no exista, si redujo (o aumento) el voltaje de -48 a -12 debio usar un regulador (que tampoco menciono) no creo que haya reducido (o aumentado) el voltaje con ilusiones...
> 
> Saludos.


el borne GND,cuando se trata de fuentes simetricas,es tanto positivo como negativo segun alimentes un aparato,ahora bien,este muchacho queria poner el POSITIVO del astable al negativo de la fuente,y el NEGATIVO del astable donde lo pondria (segun la logica del colega)?
Entonces,si el astable es conectado de esa manera por el colega todo se rompe,no?
Por consiguiente,el NEGATIVO del astable DEBE ser puesto al negativo de la fuente,y el POSITIVO del astable debe ir al GND o 0V de esa fuente simetrica,¿ES ESTO CORRECTO?.WAS THAT CORRECT???
Si esto es correcto,el colega,me parece:enfadado:,no sabia o no le indicaron que el POSITIVO del astable va conectado al GND,y el NEGATIVO del astable va conectado al negativo de la fuente en cuestion.HE DICHO:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2011)

Podés conectar :

Los -12 que obtuviste de tu máquina a la masa del 555.

Y la masa de tu máquina al positivo del 555.

Pero *ninguna otra cosa del 555 puede estar en contacto con la máquina* , salvo los contactos del relé que están aislados 

Saludos !


----------



## Manuel51 (Sep 27, 2011)

Como te dice DOSMETROS, creo que lo puedes conectar así.

Saludos.


----------



## marianofra (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola vengo a plantear la siguiente duda, yo eh utilizado un integrado 555 en modo astable de la siguiente manera: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQqI-p75ZHhC6HSeeCQPn8KPgVaLLa5jaHL6-zVOkOdt7yNjY3lkQ

 con dos resistencias iguales de 3k3 y un capacitor de 10microfaradios, y el problema es que a la salida del integrado encuento 6V en lugar de la alimentacion =12V
Quisiera saber que pasa por favor ayudenme


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2011)

¿ Con que estás midiendo la tensión ?

Multímetro: Te dará la tensión "Eficaz" (Promedio) que tranquilamente puede ser 6V, dependiendo de la forma de onda de salida del 555.


----------



## Manuel51 (Oct 23, 2011)

Fogonazo ya te da una orientación. Yo te doy otra. Cambia el condensador por uno de 100 ó 1000 microfaradios, mide ahora la tensión de salida y saca tus conclusiones.

Saludos


----------



## marianofra (Oct 23, 2011)

Probe aumentando el capacitor y lo que resulto con uno de 100uF es una tension de salida del 555 que varia entre 3V y 8V


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 23, 2011)

No te va a dar el voltaje promedio que es el que mides con el multimetro cuando lo pones en DC, no va a ser de 12V como dices, este dependende del ciclo de trabajo que te dara como resultado 6v si el ciclo de trabajo (%Duty cicle=ton/T) es 50% no se que tanta experiencia tengas o conocimientos matematicos pero a eso se debe, para conocer el voltaje promedio de una señal cuadrada como la que te da el 555 basta con multiplicar el duty cicle por el voltaje de alimentacion.

Valor medio y eficaz


----------



## elnanorc (Dic 2, 2011)

Hola, como le va, tengo una consulta a ver si me pueden ayudar un poco... yo tengo 2 circuitos no ? cada uno tiene un 555.

Uno esta en configuracion astable y el otro esta en configuracion monoestable. por ahora estan separados... 
Bien ahora yo necesito hacer que cuando, el 555 de configuracion astable empieze a generar la salida de onda cuadrada le envie un pulso al otro 555 y ese 555 haga otra cosa.. busque por todos lados pero no me doy cuanta como hacer lo ultimo. alguien me da una idea de donde buscar eso o me explica...  muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 2, 2011)

Simple...

el 555 astable en su salida entrega un tren de pulsos...barbaro...

el 555 monostable necesita un flanco de bajada en su pin 2 para activar su salida durante un tiempo especificado...si'??

entonces, cuando comience el tren de pulsos a la salida del primer 555...mandas ese tren a la entrada del segundo y este se activa

no importa si siguen habiendo flancos de subida y bajada en la entrada dle monostable porque no se resetea...


----------



## elnanorc (Dic 2, 2011)

mm no entiendo... no tendrais un tutorial o una pagina donde lo explique mejor el funcionamiento? muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 2, 2011)

Si, dentro de este foro hay un post tooodo dedicado al famosisimo 555...

ya te paso el enlace.

lo prometido es deuda:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/

ahi encontras todo...el primero es el 555


----------



## elnanorc (Dic 2, 2011)

a ver si me pueden ayudar... porque entendí que hay que hacer lo hice pero sigue sin funcionarme, es un circuito simple pero ya me estoy rompiendo el marote... aca se los dejo adjunto. gracias.


----------



## mulsito (Dic 2, 2011)

Algo parecido a esto ? 

Ver el archivo adjunto Proyecto.rar

Caulquier duda pregunta


----------



## elnanorc (Dic 2, 2011)

si, muchas gracias... la expliacion seria que cuando el astable es activado, genera una onda cuadrada que enciende el led del astable y cuando sale el negativo  manda un pulso al 555 monoestable ?


----------



## mulsito (Dic 2, 2011)

funciona algo asi : cuando se activa el primer 555 ( astable ) genera una onda cuadrada casi simetrica , cuando esta onda esta en su siclo bajo ( casi 0V ) activa al segundo 555 ( mono estable )  y este segun como varies la resisntecia o el capacitor quedara encendido durante  un tiempo ( T= 1.1 x R.C ) y asi sucesivamente .

pd: que quieres inventar con esto ? pues no entiendo si nos dices que quiers hacer  te vamos a  poder ayudar mejor


----------



## elnanorc (Dic 2, 2011)

Top Secret, we xd nono... solo queria lograr eso. estoy practicando el uso del 555, y diferentes formas de conectarlo para cuando me decida a inventar algo tenga herramientas para ayudarme  muchisimas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## copachino (Ene 26, 2012)

buenas a todos en el foro.... me ha andado rebotando una duda en la cabeza y no encontre respuesta en google..... tengo un NE555 en astable trabajando con una frecuencia de uos 43,200Hz medida con el osciloscopio.... pero la señal esta bastante limpia. cualquera dice ues entre mas limpias mejor, pero la gracia del circuito es para probar un micro controlador y un programa en el para contar frecuencias de un sensor que esta en un motor para contar las RPM.....

los motores meten mucho ruido, no tienen velociad contante... puede que haya ruidos externos y tanta otras variaciones que pueden haber....
entonces dije: y si le meto deliberadamente ruido al 555 para probar el filtro software para eso??....

pero nadie quiere meterle ruido a un circuito o por lo menos no he encontrado alguien que quiera como yo.... 

mi duda es que si ¿alguien sabe como puede meterle ruido al 555?
el essquema es el simple sin diodos ni nada solo las 2 resistencias ambas de 100ohm y el cap de 0.1uf y el cap de la patita de control(La 5) de 0.1uf


----------



## powerful (Ene 26, 2012)

Hola copachino, primero elimina el C del pin5,.....reduce el CT a 0.01uf o menos e incremente las Resist,.....si le metes un voltaje oscilante por pin 5 variaras la frec. de salida al ritmo del pin 5, puedes colocar termistores ptc y ntc en lugar de las resistencias puedes someterlas a temperatura varible, puedes colocar LDR por resitencias y variarles la luz intermitente,etc. Suete!!!!


----------



## copachino (Ene 27, 2012)

si le quito el cap al pin 5 se me va a tierra nose porque lepuse un potenciometro y plas que se me fue a tierra.... con lo demas si la frecuencia varia el pero sigue siendo una frecuencia limpia lo he probado...
me interesa tener picos en la frecuencia y ruido para poder hacer que el filtro que se coma todo eso


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 27, 2012)

Puedes hacer un generador de pulsos aleatorios con otro 555 y se los sumas a la salida del primer 555


----------



## powerful (Ene 27, 2012)

Hola, que el 555 active una carga inductiva mediante un transistor no le pones el diodo a la bobina para que tengas los pulsos en el colector.


----------



## copachino (Ene 27, 2012)

la verdad es que me parecen buenas ideas.... mas tarde las probare y vere los resultados...


----------



## copachino (Feb 8, 2012)

buenas a todos tengo un problema con este circuito tan comun y facil pues solo lleva 3 componentes y el integrado, pero por facil que parezca no lo puedo hacer funcionar....

este es el circuito que estoy utilizando
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lo valores para rb=4.7k, para ra=100ohm. C=100nf ceramico, el capacitor que aparece en el pin 5 es de 10nf ceramico.....

probado con tester todo parece que esta bien no hay cortos y el voltaje fluye por todos lo elementos del circuito excepto entre las patas de rb ahi el voltaje es cero nose porque pero en el capacitor que sigue de ra el voltje es normal(entre las terminales del capacitor) y si pongo el tester entre la patita de entrada de ra y la patita de salida del capacitor (la que va a tierra) el voltaje es igual al de la entrada, lo cual esta bien debe ser asi.......

en el pin de salida del ne555(pin3) el voltaje es cero........
cambie de posicion las resistencias y paso lo mismo con la resistencia que queda entre al capacitor y los pines 2 y 6(entre estos pines siempre hay voltaje) pero la resistencia que queda entre ellos sin importa el valor siempre que pongo el tester entre las patas de la resistencia el voltaje es cero, pero si circula voltaje para el capacitor...... y cuando invierto los valores de las resistencias(osea ra es mayor que rb) la salida del pin3 del ne555 es 5v constante........

que puede estar sucediendo para que no funcione el circuito??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2012)

Cambiá el 555  , cambiá los dos C y medí la continuidad de las resistencias.

Alimentalo con 9 o 12 V


----------



## Ley de Watt (Feb 8, 2012)

copachino dijo:


> . . . tengo un problema con este circuito tan comun y facil pues solo lleva 3 componentes y el integrado, pero por facil que parezca no lo puedo hacer funcionar . . .
> . . . que puede estar sucediendo para que no funcione el circuito??




Sabe que es un astable?
Sabe que tipo de señal tiene la salida?
Sabe cual es la frecuencia generada por el circuito?
Sabe otra forma distinta al *tester*, para verificar ese circuito?
.


----------



## copachino (Feb 8, 2012)

si se que es astable, se que la señal de salida es cuadrada(tal como la necesito), la frecuencia de salida debe andar por los 43khz, y si lo probre con un osciloscopio y con un arduino pero en ambos el voltaje es constante...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá el 555  , cambiá los dos C y medí la continuidad de las resistencias.
> 
> Alimentalo con 9 o 12 V



ya he cambiado el IC dos veces asi que descarto eso, los caps tambien los cambie por electroliticos y pasa lo mismo, en cuanto a la continuidad en la resistencia de entrada del votaje esta bien, pero la que creo que es el proble y nose porque nunca muestra continuidad, sin importar si cambio la resistencia el resultado es igual, pero si mido desde la patita de la resistencia que esta en la entrada al voltaje hasta la que esta en la entrada del capacitor hay continuidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2012)

O funciona mal el 555
O alguno de los capacitores está abierto o en corto
O alguna resistencia abierta
O poca tensión de alimentación
O algun error de armado
O estás poniendo mal el Osciloscopio


----------



## copachino (Feb 8, 2012)

revise los errores de armado y no esta mal armado lo he desarmado y armado mil veces en el protoboard, el 555 ya lo cambie 2 veces y la misma respuesta, la tension la he cambiado de 5 a 9 y de 9 a 12 y sigue respondiendo igual......
no se a que te refueres con que el capacitor esta abierto o que la resistencia este abierta.....puede que sea el caso de la resistencia ya que no muestra señal de voltaje entre su salida y entrada, mientras que el capacitor si muesta voltaje entre su salida y entrada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2012)

Consejo , volvelo a armar con componentes nuevos


----------



## powerful (Feb 8, 2012)

ra=100 Ohm no te parece muy baja,...se puede estar quemando el trans interno de la pata7 o por la corriente que circula por ra no deja que se llegue a 1/3VCC.


----------



## copachino (Feb 8, 2012)

bueno seguire tu consejo probare ir por mas ics a la tienda para y alguasn resistencias mas al igual que caps....





powerful dijo:


> ra=100 Ohm no te parece muy baja,...se puede estar quemando el trans interno de la pata7 o por la corriente que circula por ra no deja que se llegue a 1/3VCC.



bueno he simulado con livewire y no pasa nada malo, pero probare con resistencias de mas ohmios de 1k para arriba....


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 8, 2012)

Compañero mira esta web y ahi sales de tu problema, el ceramico del control (PIN 5 ) debe ser 103, el C electrolitico al variarlo debes tener encuenta tambien variar Ra y Rb, la Resistencia de 100 Ohm esta muy baja y si la vas usar asi,  por lo menos debe ser 10K Ra y 100 Ohm Rb , 4.7k Ra y 470 Ohm Rb mira la tabla del enlace que te envie y me comentas como te fue.
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/Articulos/NE555/NE555.htm
Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Feb 8, 2012)

Claro que 100 0hms es muy bajo, lo que te hace falta es práctica. Qué bueno que lo estás haciendo físicamente. Ya verás que practicando se logra mucho más.


----------



## copachino (Feb 9, 2012)

zaiz dijo:


> Claro que 100 0hms es muy bajo, lo que te hace falta es práctica. Qué bueno que lo estás haciendo físicamente. Ya verás que practicando se logra mucho más.



todo me pasa por querer hacer todo sin leer bien jejeje claramente dice que la resistencia debe ser almenos 1000ohm para evitar mi problema(que uno el extremo de la otra resistencia se haga cero) es por eso que no funciona mi ne555 pero bueno mas tarde buscare nuevos componentes para evitarme dolores de cabeza y probare con los consejos a ver si hoy funciona este vibrador


----------



## copachino (Feb 9, 2012)

circuito funcionando jejeje eran los valores de las resistencias tengo 1k y 10k y un cap de 10nf que me dan poco mas de 10khz jeeejje gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------



## powerful (Feb 9, 2012)

Hola copachino,.....la proxima te mandamos a leer los datasheet. Muchos creen que la electrónica es solo un hobby, un juego tipo rompecabezas, tipo mecano, que poniendo las componntes como dicen los circuitos todo funciona,.....particularmente pienso que no es así.
Saludos !!!!!!


----------



## copachino (Feb 9, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Hola copachino,.....la proxima te mandamos a leer los datasheet. Muchos creen que la electrónica es solo un hobby, un juego tipo rompecabezas, tipo mecano, que poniendo las componntes como dicen los circuitos todo funciona,.....particularmente pienso que no es así.
> Saludos !!!!!!



bueno tienes razón, la verdad es que me confié mucho en la simulación del livewire que por lo general me tendría que haber dado un voltaje constante o cero, por el valor demasiado bajo en la resistencia, pero gracias por ayudar jejeje... bueno y despues de todo el ne555 no se habia dañado porque lo probe igual al que me funciono y anda de maravillas, ademas es perfecto en esta configuracion porque no es constante la frecuencia de salida, permite un rango de variacion....


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 11, 2012)

Con gusto compañero copachino, y es verdad lo que dice el compañero powerful hay que documentarce muy bien hacerca de lo que vayas a montar, por muy simple que parezca todo IC tiene su respectiva configuracion, cualquier duda que tengas respecto a lo que necesites con gusto te colaboro.

Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Feb 11, 2012)

copachino dijo:


> circuito funcionando jejeje eran los valores de las resistencias tengo 1k y 10k y un cap de 10nf que me dan poco mas de 10khz jeeejje gracias a todos por la ayuda



De nada. Qué bueno que te dio el resultado que esperabas, te felicito. 
Y para todos puedo comentar que con esto nos damos cuenta de que no basta leer manuales y usar simuladores, los cuales son para apoyo solamente. Y que lo que realmente importa es que el circuito físico funcione. Nuestro verdadero juez es el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodos (Mar 5, 2012)

hola gente del foro soy un amateur de la electronica y estoy estudiando para tecnico superior , el proyecto es un proyecto personal y es para regular el encendido de un cooler si esto me sale le seguire agregando mas cosas , la duda que tengo es que en la salida de la pata 3 del 555 al conectar un led , el voltage es de 1,7v, necesitaria ayuda para crecer en este mundo interesante de la electronica , gracias 

Pd: lo hice con el liveware y funciona pero en el protoboard no :enfadado:

detalles :
vcc  15v fuente
rele : 1 (812h-10c) 12vdc   12a /125vac
diodos : 2 ( 4004)
capacitor : 100µf 50v
resistencia : 1 potenciometro 500k y 1 de 3,3kΩ
2 led 
motor o cooler


----------



## phavlo (Mar 5, 2012)

Para encender el led no va a haber problemas, pero para un rele de 12V vas a necesitar un transistor como conmutador "llave" para que este active el rele que vas a usar.
Te quedaria asi:


Aca explica como calcular las R, el transistor puede ser un BC548 o un BC337 que maneja mas corriente o el que te guste.


----------



## electrodos (Mar 5, 2012)

gracias phavlo , por el dato del rele , mi otra duda es porque a la salida al medirlo con el tester me indica 11v y pico pero al conectar el led me baja a 1,7v


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola, el led funciona casi como un zener. Y tiene su propio voltaje de "ignición". De acuerdo al color tendrás mas o menos volts, de 1,6 a 3,6v


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola.

Puedes subir el circuito en Livewire (empacalo con WinZip o WinRar)´.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electrodos (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola elaficionado , te lo paso


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola.

Mira si de esta manera te puede servir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electrodos (Mar 8, 2012)

gracias , elaficionado , lo voy a probar


----------



## electrodos (Mar 20, 2012)

hola elaficionado , estoy probando el circuito y tengo algunas dudas :
1 calcule la corriente que pasa por ib para saber que resistencia va , para eso utilizo un 2n2222 y la I = 0,3mA

2 la fuente es de 15v

3 el rele tiene un consumo de 30mA para la salida de 12v aprox.

ahora, al conectar una resistencia de 1k en el colector para medir la corriente que circula ,con el tester en AC, no tengo ningun valor y obviamente que con el cooler no funciona , agradeceria por tu ayuda 

saludos


----------



## maxee (Mar 20, 2012)

Me meto..  vos le pones una resistencia de 1k para medir la caida de tension y saber la corriente que circula? si es asi la resistencia es muy grande y la caida de tension es excesiva por lo que no funciona el cooler y no podes medir nada. yo probaria con una de 100 Ohm. ah! el tester en cc eh...
Pero.......... casi todos les tester miden corriente.. el tuyo no?

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 20, 2012)

electrodos dijo:


> hola elaficionado , estoy probando el circuito y tengo algunas dudas :
> 1 calcule la corriente que pasa por ib para saber que resistencia va , para eso utilizo un 2n2222 y la I = 0,3mA
> 
> 2 la fuente es de 15v
> ...



andamos mal .........................heee

haa. maxee respondio , disculpa .
yo tambien suelo usar resistencias........tengo un problema de alzeimer y cuando dejo la perilla del tester en coorriente (o sea el shunt conectado ) siempre me olvido.

pero de subir luego la escala de el voltimetro no ....


----------



## maxee (Mar 21, 2012)

Es la tipica! si esta para medir 10A por ahi cuando vemos el chispazo capaz safa el tester, ahora si lo tenia en 250 mA como me paso a mi cuando quise medir el voltaje de la fuente chau amperimetro jajajajajaja maldita perilla selectora que nos olvidamos de girar jajajajaja


Saludos!


----------



## electrodos (Mar 25, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> Es la tipica! si esta para medir 10A por ahi cuando vemos el chispazo capaz safa el tester, ahora si lo tenia en 250 mA como me paso a mi cuando quise medir el voltaje de la fuente chau amperimetro jajajajajaja maldita perilla selectora que nos olvidamos de girar jajajajaja
> 
> 
> Saludos!



perdon por el mal tipeo de tecla, quise decir CC, y de paso , a ver si me podrian decir el porque de en la salida del transistor bc548 al conectar un diodo en paralelo con el rele , el rele no funciona y al medirlo con el tester tengo una salida en la entrada del diodo de 0,6v


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola.

El diodo va en paralelo, pero invertido, es decir, el cátodo (el lado de banda en el diodo) se conecta al positivo de la fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## maxee (Mar 25, 2012)

claro.... El diodin va en antiparalelo.. Los 0.6V que te quedan es por la caida de tension en el diodo.estas usando simulador no?  si no no hubieras tenido tiempo para mrdir el voltaje jejejeje saludos!


----------



## electrodos (Mar 25, 2012)

HOLA y gracias por responder , el diodo lo tengo conectado tal cual como dicen ustedes pero sigo teniendo caida de tension de 0,6v en el colector ?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola.

Haces las medidas en el simulador o en un circuito real.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electrodos (Mar 25, 2012)

las medidas las hago en un circuito real, en el proto.
Con respecto al diodo , puedo utilizar cualquiera ? como el 4007 ?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola.

Sí, usa 1N400X (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## maxee (Mar 25, 2012)

si sigues teniendo problema puede ser que esté el transistor al revés, (emisor a masa, y colector a la bobina del relé) o que la resistencia de base no sea la correcta (1K = marrón negro rojo) o no se, algo mal conectado, el circuito es correcto y debe que funcionar.

Suerte con eso


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> si sigues teniendo problema puede ser que el transistor esté al revés, (emisor a masa, y colector a la bobina del relé)



 no es asi como deberia estar? colector a bobina de rele y emisor a masa?, por alta que sea la resistencia entre el 555 y la base del transistor siempre habrá suficiente corriente para exitar el transistor, lo que estoy viendo es que la tension de alimentacion del circuito debe ser la misma que del rele, en este caso 12VDC de alimentacion y un rele de 12V en bobina.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2012)

hay transistores con ese formato medio pu..itos... vienen de fabrica con las patas al revezzzz.. 
probar con tester.

(lei solo lo ultimo, no se que viene de atras)


----------



## maxee (Mar 26, 2012)

Mira vos no la tenia esa, Fernando. Como se mide? tengo entendido que al ser unión npn o pnp son como dos diodos, que por descarte sabemos que pata es base pero las otras dos como las distinguís?

Ferchito, claro, va emisor a masa, colector a la bobina del relé y otro terminal de la bobina a positivo con el diodin en antiparalelo con la bobi.

y creo que la corriente de base NO es independiente de la resistencia que se interponga entre el 555 y el transistor. mas resistencia menos corriente y viceversa. En este caso creo que hasta con 10k va a saturar, pero con 10M no, por lo que si tiene importancia la resistencia que se use.

Ah y se puede usar fuente de distintos voltajes para el circuito en si y para el relé. hay que unir las masas claro.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2012)

hoy cualquier tester tiene probador de transistores, mide el HFE , si lo pones al revez no tendras la lectura de hfe.

caso contrario me haria un emisor comun y lo probaria, son 2 resistencias solo .


----------



## phavlo (Mar 26, 2012)

> Ah y se puede usar fuente de distintos voltajes para el circuito en si y para el relé.


Si tenes un rele de 12V usa una fuente de 12V.
Si usas el mismo rele de 12V y una fuente de 5V, la bobina del rele no se va a excitar.


----------



## maxee (Mar 26, 2012)

Phavlo: De mas esta decir que los voltajes deben adecuarse al dispositivo a alimentar.
Es muy tonto intentar alimentar con 5V una bobina de 12V.

Simplemente era una aclaración para que no quede info errónea. Pero para este caso con una fuente de 12 se puede alimentar al rele que es con bobi de 12v y el circuito que si mal no recuerdo el 555 funciona con voltaje mayor a 5 y menor a 15. por lo que es absurdo usar dos fuentes.

Gracias Fernando por sacarme la duda.


Saludos!


----------



## phavlo (Mar 26, 2012)

Si es obvio, pero quería aclararlo por que aveces hay usuarios del foro que confunden cosas así de simples cuando empiezan en esto de la electrónica.
Saludos maxee !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2012)

Es importante tener un NTE acá en el foro están yo tengo el 18 y tengo 2 manuales arriba del banco de trabajo y porque destaco esto por lo de mal interpretar las patitas de un insignificante TO-92 en tu caso el BC548



Por ejemplo no es los mismo un BC548 que un BC548A y de un BC548B a un BC548C como podrás ver la clave esta en el código de libro NTE123AP y NTE199 tanto como en la letra de terminación que viene en el componente (como te deje resaltado en la imagen con rojo y azul) esto no solo es por las patitas sino que el C es para trabajar con masa viva mientras que el B es de corriente continua que es el que mas se usa en los relay en tu caso. En fin mira que uno es EBC el otro es ECB

Posdata: viste que dolor de cabeza te puede causar un pequeño transistor esas cosas no se pueden pasar por alto, consejo usa el buscador y descargate uno y baja el PDF* que es la hoja de datos (datasheet) y velo por tu mismo

Cordial saludo, atentamente SSTC


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> esto no solo es por las patitas sino que el C es para trabajar con masa viva mientras que el B es de corriente continua que es el que mas se usa en los relay en tu caso. En fin mira que uno es EBC el otro es ECB
> 
> C


*no comprendo lo que decis *


les voy a ser sincero, yo nunca le di mucha bola a esto de las letras, hasta pense que era por la VCE max.
pero recien viendo en la data recorde que eso era por la numeracion :
547 ...548.....

y buscando lo de la letra en varias paginas 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/BC548.pdf

pongo una sola , veo que solo se refiere al hfe.




por eso no comprendo lo que escribiste .


----------



## electrodos (Abr 1, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Es importante tener un NTE acá en el foro están yo tengo el 18 y tengo 2 manuales arriba del banco de trabajo y porque destaco esto por lo de mal interpretar las patitas de un insignificante TO-92 en tu caso el BC548
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 69890
> 
> ...







hola sstc, gracias por la data , y a todos ustedes que me responden, otra duda que me surge es , en la salida (pata 3 dl 555)tengo una V de 10v pero si la conecto con una resistencia de 200 ohms decae a una tension de 0,6v a 0,8v aprox. y eso es lo que me tiene preocupado


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 1, 2012)

Pero por que preocupado, si de esa resistencia conectas el transistor que comanda el rele.


----------



## electrodos (Abr 10, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Pero por que preocupado, si de esa resistencia conectas el transistor que comanda el rele.



bueno , acá les subo la foto a ver si se puede distinguir el problema que me causa


----------



## maxee (Abr 13, 2012)

Sigo pensando que tenes algo mal conectado, saca todo de la proto y empeza a armar de nuevo todo con mucha paciencia. cualquier duda pregunta... suerte


----------



## electrodos (Abr 14, 2012)

hola gente del foro ,graciaaassss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! por el aporte que me dieron , maxee , tuve que desarmarlo de nuevo como me comentaste , el problema fue una mala conexión , y en cuanto al rele la conexión se asemeja a la del foro pero con una aclaración , tal vez esta demás , pero tuve que abrir uno para darme cuenta . Paso a comentar : la salida del rele son las 2 patas que están solas , la entrada son las opuestas , osea las que están las 3 en linea con la diferencia que en un extremo se alimentan con la tensión que se alimenta al circuito y el otro extremo al colector pero intercalado por un diodo y la pata del medio va conectado directamente a la tensión de alimentación porque es el que decide para que lado iría la tensión . A continuación les subo el circuito echo con el rele y ....  gracias !


----------



## maxee (Abr 14, 2012)

Bueno felicitaciones!..


----------



## zetatab (Abr 29, 2012)

he estado leyendo el funcionamiento del 555 y es muy interesante su funcionamiento y configuracion al menos aqui puedo encontrar respuestas a mis dudas y eso me gusta para poder aprender mas bueno lo siquiente es:

en modo monoestable : el tiempo de la duracion en alto es dado por esta formula: 1.1xR1xC1
cuyo resultado es en segundos y para variar el tiempo habria q*UE* cambiar los valores de dichos componentes involucrados en la formula lo estuve practicando tengo algunas cosas si por favor me podrian explicar mejor.

primero : hay alguna relacion de valores entre la resistencia y el condensador? no creo q*UE* se pongas valores al azar por asi mo mas . 

segundo:siempre veo circuitos en modo monoestable y encuentro diferencias uno con el otro por ejemplo en uno ponen un condensador de 47 uF (no se si debe ser polarizado o de ceramico) y dice q*UE* es como filtro de desacople es necesario esto? cosa q*UE* en otros circuitos no lo veo.

tambien en unos ponen una resistencia, un potenciometro (para regular el tiempo) y un condensador en serie. en un circuito la resistencia y el potenciometro esta en serie q*UE* se une al nodo que une el pin 6 y 7 del 555 y en otro circuito veo que el potenciometro esta entre los pines 6 y 7 hay diferencia en esto? 

quiero hacer un temporizador para tres horas y media lo haria posible con el 555?
no se si me deje entender? gracias por las repuestas que me puedan dar


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 29, 2012)

Mirá, leé bien las hojas de datos. No podras obtener tiempos mas largos que unos 5 minutos, a menos que consigas condensadores de 1000 μ sin pérdidas.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2012)

no has estado leyendo el funcionamiento del 555.
has estado mirando circuitos.

son cosas distintas, busca donde explican el funcionamiento .

donde te dicen que hay un divisor de tension, que hay 2 comparadors conectados a el .
que controlan un FF y este dispara un T.

y mira la tabla de funcionamiento y ahi si estaras viendo como funciona el 555.


----------



## zetatab (Abr 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> no has estado leyendo el funcionamiento del 555.
> has estado mirando circuitos.
> 
> son cosas distintas, busca donde explican el funcionamiento .
> ...



gracias por responder mi mensaje disculpa si he estado leyendo el funcionamiento desde su composicion interna y como trabaja solo me quedaba duda de la configuración externa de los componentes mirando circuitos en mi curiosidad y veia esas diferencias en todo caso aun no me queda claro ese condensador que ponen entre la fuente osea positivo y negativo al cual nombran filtro de desacoplo. y si hay alguna relacion entre el condensador y la resistencia o simplemente pongo valores de uso comercial al azar y aplico la formula.

gracias de antemano creeme que aprecio cada ayuda y leere mas entonces disculpa por tantas preguntas es que no es tan facil solo leer la teoria al momento de aplicarla en el protoboard encuentro estos incovenientes y curiosidades.





aquileslor dijo:


> Mirá, leé bien las hojas de datos. No podras obtener tiempos mas largos que unos 5 minutos, a menos que consigas condensadores de 1000 μ sin pérdidas.



gracias por responder mis curiosidades estuve leyendo sobre los tiempos e igual coincide lo que me dices, que seria por algunos minutos decia tambien para mayores tiempos de 10 minutos se deben utilizar condensadores electroliticos y estos presentan fugas que afectan su confiabilidad  por eso habria que recordar esto al momento de hacer los diseños que pueden ser de posibles errores hasta un 20 % en los tiempos determinados por R1 y C1.

sobre ese condensador puesto entre el positivo y negativo al que nombran filtro de desacoplo es necesario? o se usa para casos especiales.
mientras mas leo mas encuentro por leer es todo un mundo la electronica por eso comienzo por lo basico.

entonces que circuito me sugieres si pensaba hacer un temporizador de tres horas y media? para poder leer mas necesito de guia como personas como ustedes.
gracias


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2012)

Usar temporizadores analógicos para tiempos largos no es funcional, a no ser que sea "mas o menos tres horas" y por mas o menos se entiendo media hora.
El motivo está claro; para ajustarlo mueves el potenciometro, esperas cuatro horas a que dispare, te has pasado, le quitas resistencia, esperas tres horas, le vuelves a poner, esperas tres horas y tres cuartos, le quitas...
Al cabo de dos semanas igual ya lo tienes ajustado, y medio año después igual se calienta, se seca al condensador o se ensucia el potenciometro y tendrás otra entretenida semana de ajustes...
Busca algo digital a no ser que no precises precisión alguna.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2012)

por que no pones el circuito al que tenes dudas ?? 

el capacitor entre + y mas aes para filtrado en al funente.
luego lo de los capacitores para los tiempos la cosa es poner se a probar y jugar.
un no polarizado es donde tenes una tension que no mantiene polaridad, amen de que si el valor es de mas de unos pocos uF vienen si s si polarizados.

en fin, pone circuitos y asi te podran ayudar mejor.
y juga vos, probando .

lo de los valores grandes es como te dijeron, me refiero a tiempos, imaginate vos, si tenes que usar resistencias de varios megohms por las cuales circula muy pero muy poca corriente, y ademas tiene que cargar un capacitor muy grande , ahi, cuando tte pongas  vos a hacer pruebaas veras que a veces tarda media hora, y otras veces 40 miinutos y otras vecs no apaga mas.....
y luego lees y ves que un capacitor no es perfecto , casi nada es perfecto en este mundo , asi que tienen perdidas, se descargan solos , asi que si los pones a cargar muy pero muy lentamente , pues que se cargan por tu R-. y se pierde o se descargan por sus perdidas...... y ahi aprendes a no usar RC con tiempos grandes, .
cada uno tiene su criterio de hasta cuanto tiempo "se juega" a hacer algo asi, con solo una R y un C o se pasa a algo mas serio .

pero , como dije este ci es para soldarlo , y ponerse a probar, anotar y aprender.


----------



## zetatab (Abr 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> no has estado leyendo el funcionamiento del 555.
> has estado mirando circuitos.
> 
> son cosas distintas, busca donde explican el funcionamiento .
> ...



hola otra vez gracias por eso de la tabla de funcionamiento del 555 lo estoy buscando ahora y encontré nuevas conceptos interesantes para leer 





fernandob dijo:


> por que no pones el circuito al que tenes dudas ??
> 
> el capacitor entre + y mas aes para filtrado en al funente.
> luego lo de los capacitores para los tiempos la cosa es poner se a probar y jugar.
> ...



gracias otra vez me has hecho con lo de jugar es cierto hay que divertirse mientras aprendemos ahora estoy leyendo sobre la tabla de funcionamiento aun no se como poner las imagenes de diagramas en el foro es que soy nuevo en esto  me asombra la rapidez de las respuestas.





Scooter dijo:


> Usar temporizadores analógicos para tiempos largos no es funcional, a no ser que sea "mas o menos tres horas" y por mas o menos se entiendo media hora.
> El motivo está claro; para ajustarlo mueves el potenciometro, esperas cuatro horas a que dispare, te has pasado, le quitas resistencia, esperas tres horas, le vuelves a poner, esperas tres horas y tres cuartos, le quitas...
> Al cabo de dos semanas igual ya lo tienes ajustado, y medio año después igual se calienta, se seca al condensador o se ensucia el potenciometro y tendrás otra entretenida semana de ajustes...
> Busca algo digital a no ser que no precises precisión alguna.



por ser principiante comienzo con lo basico eso de la electronica digital es muy interesante pero necesito saber mas de lo basico por eso intentaba hacerlo con un 555 y saber las limitaciones pero tu recomendacion es muy exagerada pero igual gracias pero no quiero estar dos semanas calibrando para tiempos mejor leo e investigo mas alguna opcion para hacer un temporizador de tres horas ?


----------



## zetatab (May 4, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> por que no pones el circuito al que tenes dudas ??
> 
> el capacitor entre + y mas aes para filtrado en al funente.
> luego lo de los capacitores para los tiempos la cosa es poner se a probar y jugar.
> ...



buenas noches con todos les queria dar gracias por sus repuestas y consejos estuve leyendo mas sobre el funcionamiento del 555 como me lo indicaron buscando por internet encontre algunas repuestas a mis dudas sobre el condensador entre los pines de alimentacion del 555 era por: 

Frecuentemente, al cambiar el estado de sus salidas, tanto el NE555 como el NE556 producen un significante consumo sobre la fuente de alimentación, que si bien generalmente no acarrea ningún inconveniente, suele provocar algunos dolores de cabeza en circuitos más complejos. En estos casos, basta con agregar en nuestro diseño un condendador cerámico de unos 100 µF entre los pines de alimentación del circuito integrado, lo más cerca posible del mismo.

ahora se algunos detalles sobre los componentes externos al 555 que es muy interesante





			
				zetatab dijo:
			
		

> buenas noches con todos les queria dar gracias por sus repuestas y consejos estuve leyendo mas sobre el funcionamiento del 555 como me lo indicaron buscando por internet encontre algunas repuestas a mis dudas sobre el condensador entre los pines de alimentacion del 555 era por:
> 
> Frecuentemente, al cambiar el estado de sus salidas, tanto el NE555 como el NE556 producen un significante consumo sobre la fuente de alimentación, que si bien generalmente no acarrea ningún inconveniente, suele provocar algunos dolores de cabeza en circuitos más complejos. En estos casos, basta con agregar en nuestro diseño un condendador cerámico de unos 100 µF entre los pines de alimentación del circuito integrado, lo más cerca posible del mismo.
> 
> ahora se algunos detalles sobre los componentes externos al 555 que es muy interesante


logre hacer mi temporizador de tres horas calculando y jugando con condensadores de 1ooo uf y resistencias parecia un juego y practicando la formula de tiempo en monoestable. 
avanzando un poco  mas estuve leyendo sobre el modo astable el cual me llevo a leer mas a fondo sobre frecuencias y encontre una parte muy interesante que refiere al duty cicle o ciclo de trabajo o tambien relacion marca-espacio pero no encontre mucha informacion decia sobre un termino que era PWM modulacion por ancho de pulso quisiera si por favor me pudieran explicar mejor sobre esto mi duda seria si se varia el ancho de pulso varia también la frecuencia o viceversa? 

encontré información y formulas de un circuito astable con el 555 sobre la frecuencia y el tiempo en alta y baja.
esa era mi duda sobre la modulación de ancho de pulso, la verdad deseo fabricarme un generador de pulsos para inyectores de autos por eso estuve leyendo desde lo básico del 555 y no se si se podrá haber un circuito con el 555 .donde se pueda variar la frecuencia y y el ancho de pulso? 
simulando así las rpm del motor y el tiempo de apertura del inyector esa es mi duda entre modulación del ancho de pulso y frecuencia .

necesito mas información certera para poder leer y desarrollar este nuevo proyecto 

los inyectores del coche trabajan a un rango de 2.1 ms en ralenti.
de 1500 a 4000 rpm trabajan en un rango de 2.8 a 3.1 m

cualquier información estaré muy agradecido de igual manera seguiré leyendo es muy interesante este mundo de la electrónica es genial.


----------



## BKAR (May 4, 2012)

si consume considerablemente como dices, porque no pruebas al 755 de CMOS?

y si quisiera hacer temporizaciones mas largas, porque no controlo un contador con el clk de pin 3 del timer?
asi logro periodos mas extensos, usando como referencia las salidas del contador no creen


----------



## powerful (May 5, 2012)

Creo que confundieron a zetatab,...aquilestor habla de temporizadores de 5minutos..... ,y scooter de 3horas,...como que hay mucha diferencia???.
Si leen el datasheet de Texas en su primer renglon dice :TIMING FROM MICROSECONDS TO HOURS ,...debemos releer el datasheet con los años algunos datos se nos pasan.
Saludos!!!


----------



## powerful (May 5, 2012)

zetatab, si actuas sobre el pin5, control, es como meterte en el 555, como habras observado el c.i.555 (TTL) está compuesto por 03 resistencias en serie de 5 kOhms desde VCC a GND. Al colocar un voltaje, intensidad o resistencia en el pin5 lo que haces es alterar los voltajes internos de comparación:1/3VCC(pin2,disparo) y 2/3VCC(pin6,umbral) de tal manera que si REDUCES el voltaje del p5 disminuyes el tiempo de carga del C de temporización (disminuye el T en un monostable) , de la misma manera la carga y descarga de C seria menor (aumenta la frecuencia del astable); si aumentas el V pin5 ocurre lo contrario.
El datasheet te lo grafica .
Saludos!!!


----------



## zetatab (May 5, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> zetatab, si actuas sobre el pin5, control, es como meterte en el 555, como habras observado el c.i.555 (TTL) está compuesto por 03 resistencias en serie de 5 kOhms desde VCC a GND. Al colocar un voltaje, intensidad o resistencia en el pin5 lo que haces es alterar los voltajes internos de comparación:1/3VCC(pin2,disparo) y 2/3VCC(pin6,umbral) de tal manera que si REDUCES el voltaje del p5 disminuyes el tiempo de carga del C de temporización (disminuye el T en un monostable) , de la misma manera la carga y descarga de C seria menor (aumenta la frecuencia del astable); si aumentas el V pin5 ocurre lo contrario.
> El datasheet te lo grafica .
> Saludos!!!



Graci por esa nueva vision sobre el pin 5 de control de voltaje algo asi me estaba tambien preguntando si me podrias explicar mejor como lograria eso ya q en estes pin ponen un condensador cualquier ayuda estare agradecido  buscaré más informacion sobre este punto gracias.


----------



## Scooter (May 11, 2012)

Perdón por ser pesado pero me reafirmo; ajustar un temporizador analógico de tres horas no es funcional. (lo de las dos semanas era un poco en broma pero con un fondo de verdad). Solo me parecería razonable si te da igual tener una tolerancia en el ajuste de un 20% o así. 
Lo normal sería hacer uno digital y al precio que están los microcontroladores, usar uno.


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2012)

la datasheet podra decir loque se le cante,.

tambien te puedo decir que el 555 puede manejar tiempos de semanas....

EN REALIDAD no es cosa de el 555, si este es de tener ua entrad trigger o que conmuta en forma de avalancha ya esta, el 555 puede hacer lo que quieran en ese sentido  PERO  la cosa es conseguir una R y un C que esten a la altura.
y luego ver como calibran esa tricota:
C.
R 
y tolerancias de el punto de disparo de el 555.

y todo por que hay un miedo horrible a pasar de el 555 a otro ci (que hay montones) que si pueden manejar tiempos grandes.

ASI QUE NO DEN MAS VUELTAS NI QUIERAN SACARLE JUGO A LA ZANAHORIA.

ademas, ya que estamos , ni siquiera necesitan actuar sobre el pin 5 , si quieren forzar por las malas que los tiempos se estiren pueden tranquilamente alimentar al c. del tao NO con +vcc sino que a travez de un divisor que entregue en su punto medio una tension un poco superior a 2/3 vcc.

siempre hay varias formas pero solo estan haciendo lo mismo:
jorobando con una carga y descarga absolutamente larga de un C. cosa que sabemos que es muy impreciso, inestable y tedioso de verificar, ademas de ,.inseguro.
te anduvo 20 veces y una no corta mas.

si quieren jugar con el 555 por que no empiezan a poner datos y dudas?? 
ahora si quieren tiempos de horas pasesnse a donde corresponde.
horas...............ya por 15 minutos o mas yo no uso el 555.

ni el 555 ni el 4093 ni tampoco comparadores y no es por ellos.
es por la R - C .

AVANCEN  los nuevos, no se queden ...............sino.............se joden.





powerful dijo:


> Creo que confundieron a zetatab,...aquilestor habla de temporizadores de 5minutos..... ,y scooter de 3horas,...como que hay mucha diferencia???.
> Si leen el datasheet de Texas en su primer renglon d*ice :TIMING FROM MICROSECONDS TO HOURS *,...debemos releer el datasheet con los años algunos datos se nos pasan.
> Saludos!!!



en verdad deberia decir (para no ser una datasheet engañosa) cuando se refiere a sus entradas que :
tiempo maximo de variacion des señal  = NC
o sino 
frec. min . de entrada = NC 

o sea que no calienta que la señal de entrada varie muy lentamente .

PERO  como dije eso es una caracteristica de la entrada de el ci.
y en verdad nosotros estamso hablando que un C. y una R . con un tao de horas es tan confiable como un zorro en un gallinero.





Scooter dijo:


> Perdón por ser pesado pero me reafirmo; ajustar un temporizador analógico de tres horas no es funcional. (lo de las dos semanas era un poco en broma pero con un fondo de verdad). Solo me parecería razonable si te da igual tener una tolerancia en el ajuste de un 20% o así.
> Lo normal sería hacer uno digital y al precio que están los microcontroladores, usar uno.



ni microcontroladores, hay aca en el foro cis clasicos que tienen divisores no se cuantos y el oscilador incluido.

el problema es que ni siquiera han comenzado a ensuciarse las manos con el 555 y se ponen a divagar aceerca de sus limitaciones.
el que comenzo con el 555 que haga circuitos, varios., que ponga sus dudas y luego de mucho de eso pregunte (si en verdad no se dio cuenta solo) :
como hago un timer de horas.

pero no ..............ya de una al divague, que es mas barato preguntar en el foro que trabajar en la mesa.

a mi no me gusta el 555 y hice un dia pruebas y tengo todos los datos.
asi que :
no vengan a preguntar divagues si no dedicaron tiempo de verdad a sacarse las dudas probando .


----------



## and070 (May 13, 2012)

buenas, tengo un 555 astable como temporizador de unos 15 minutos, ya se que para tiempos grandes como ese es muy inexacto, pero solo necesito que este alrededor de ese tiempo, lo que quiero saber es la duración del capacitor me refiero a largo plazo antes que se dañe o se seque


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2012)

Eso depende de la calidad del capacitor, y eso no se puede determinar sin conocer la marca del que empleaste.
Con grandes posibilidades de error te diría que durante unos 5 años mínimo. 

Como comentaste un 555 *NO* es una buena opción para un temporizador de 15 minutos.


----------



## electrodos (Jun 12, 2012)

hola maxee, saludos para vos y a la gente del foro , la consulta es que .. despues de haber terminado y ya puesto en la plaqueta y armado el propio circuito, dejo de funcionar despues de probarlo con un trafo de ditroica sin saber que la salida de la misma es de 12v alterna , Las pruebas : con un trafo variable de hasta 800mA con 16v , he cambiado el transistor , rele , diodos y nada , el tema es que en la pata 3 del 555 va conectado con una R1k porque va conectado un culer y lo gracioso es que en el proto funciona cambiando los componentes ! :enfadado: :enfadado: ya no se por donde puedo atacar el problema ! alguna recomendacion ? gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

Cambiá el 555 ese


----------



## fernandob (Jul 5, 2012)

miren que lindo, lastima que no son faciles de conseguir y por ende no son baratos :

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MC74VHC1G132-D.PDF

y este ?? 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/3/06lq9eukfo6hxk5hsxewdkkr1hfy.pdf


y ?? quien prefiere al 555 ??


----------



## jcgf (Oct 18, 2012)

hay una forma muy ingeniosa de obtener temporizaciones de larga duración con el 555 y es haciendo la carga del condensador por impulsos (mediante un astable)  En una ocasión tuve la necesidad de un temporizador cíclico de tiempos de 30 minutos y adquirí uno en una tienda de electrónica de la marca cebek (creo recordar)  Lo que si que recuerdo con precisión es que está serigrafiado como unikit  ... existen versiones de mayor duración.

Si configuramos el astable con un ciclo de trabajo del 1% o poco más ... obtendremos temporizaciones (en teoría) 100 veces superiores, de modo que los 6 minutos aprox que todos tenemos en la cabeza se convertirían en 60 minutos. (todo ello con electrónica puramente analógica.  Sin divisores y con condensadores normalitos por trabajar en la zona lineal del condensador (sin pasar mucho del 60% de carga))

Tengo el temporizador original por el taller.  Ya que el que instalé al cliente fue una copia al que incluí en la placa la fuente a 220v para poder a limentarlo a la red y hacerlo autónomo sin muchos cacharros.

si alguien está especialmente interesado en hacerlo podría sacar el esquema de nuevo (ya que tenía 3 o 4 transistores a los que tuve que buscar un equivalente habitual tipo bc548 y bc558.  Nada más un c.i. 555.


----------



## powerful (Oct 18, 2012)

Recomendamos siempre lee el DATASHEET , veamos que nos dicen algunos fabricantes del 555:

Timing From Microseconds to Hours............TEXAS INSTRUMENTS
Timing from microseconds through hours.....NATIONAL SEMICONDUCTORS
Timing from uSec  to Hours........................…FAIRCHILD


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2012)

pero...........que ya lo puse yo eso:
y es una verdad a medias (deberian ser empresa de telefonia  ) 

yo , cuando probe el 555 hice esto:
V. ent. variable , de a mV  >>>>>> salida No presento estados intermedios, cuando llego el momento cambio de golpe.

eso quiere decir que el chip se comporta 100 % digital, entonces si, tranquilamente podes hacer que dure DIAS .
EL TEMA ES la pobre R y el gordito que va mas abajo .

lo que NO VA  , o no es serio, o no es confiable, / seguro / preciso  es generar horas de dealy a partir de UNA R C.

ENTONCES todo lo demas de la cadena se cae.





powerful dijo:


> Timing From Microseconds to Hours............TEXAS INSTRUMENTS
> Timing from microseconds through hours.....NATIONAL SEMICONDUCTORS
> Timing from uSec  to Hours........................…FAIRCHILD



ESTO  (lo de arriba) es publicidad engañosa....... los aplaudo , por que asi hicieron de el 555 un super chip.
ESTO  (lo de abajo) es mas sincero :



			
				;patolucas dijo:
			
		

> Frecuencia minima de entrada ...............sin limites............TEXAS INSTRUMENTS
> T. max de transicion de entrada ............... ilimitado.....NATIONAL SEMICONDUCTORS
> Timing input. entre Von y Voff................sin restricciones ..........…FAIRCHILD


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2012)

con un solo 555 no se puede hacer un temporizador de tiempos largos,
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## jcgf (Oct 19, 2012)

cuánto creeis que podeis sacar a este temporizador¿ (minuitos) .. con fiabilidad¿

yo a pelo no me gustaría ponerlo a mucho más de 6 o 7 minutos.  Creo que se puede sacar hasta 10 o 15 min máximo con condensadores "normalitos"

yo tb estoy de acuerdo que lo del datasheet es magnificar las cualidades en parte .. ya que de forma pura (con carga RC) no se pueden alcanzar temporizaciones demasiado largas y precisas.

para el que le interese profundizar el kit del que hablé un poco más arriba es este
http://www.canakit.com/fixed-period-cyclic-timer-kit-ck157-uk157.html

lo adquirí hace unos 15 años y se llamaba R157.. o sea que es el mismo ...  pero el corazón del circuito es el mismo.  Ahora nada más para reducir stock cambian la escala de tiempo total mediante jumper ... (teniendo 3 escalas) .. antes se adquiría el temporizador en función de la escala de tiempo que necesitabas.  (ahora 3 condensadores con 3 jumpers .. en lugar de 1 condensador soldado directamente)

"larga duración" y preciso¿ ... si, pero a impulsos empleando el astable .. y empleando los comparadores internos para el disparo al llevar a 2/3 de Vcc. (además de emplear zener para fijar la tensión de referencia del comparador)  Tengo a este temporizador vigilado y se comporta en tiempos muy muy estable (lo tengo para 30 minutos, que con el condensador que tiene me da 26min)

La precisión con un solo potenciómetro es "relativa" ... esto se salva con décadas de resistencias montadas en conmutadores o potenciómetros multivuelta con mando contador (tipo temporizador para ampliadora fotográfica o así)  Además de las pérdias de los condensadores ... si los condensadores que empleamos tienen un 20% de tolerancia tendríamos que medir y calibrar si de verdad interesan minutos exactos.  (no esperar la precisión de un reloj de cuarlo de que se divide la frecuencia de oscilación para obtener 1 segundo con variaciones de máximo 2 minutos al año)


----------



## Josema8 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola,

Hace muchos años que dejé la electrónica y ahora recién volví a tomarla como hobby. Lo malo de eso es que ya muchas cosas se me olvidaron, otras tantas cambiaron y a veces, encontrar soluciones bien elementales, se me hace muy cuesta arriba.

Les explico mi problema:

Estoy realizando una mesa insoladora. En la alimentación no tengo ningún problema, y el timer lo soluciono con un 555 en monoestable que desconecta las lámparas al pasar el tiempo correspondiente. El problema está en que quiero que cuando el tiempo haya finalizado y/o el relé que usé para conectar las lámparas vuelva a reposo ( es de dos circuitos), suene una señal acústica (generada por otro 555 en funcionamiento astable) durante 1 segundo o dos.

Se me ocurrió que el circuito del relé al reposar dispare un monoestable que alimente al astable durante esos dos segundos, pero el monoestable con el 555 sólo se dispara con un pulsador (un pulso), no con un interruptor (el contacto del relé).

¿Se les ocurre alguna solución a este pequeño problema?


Muchas gracias por leerme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

Si , ponele un capacitor en serie con el disparo


----------



## Josema8 (Nov 1, 2012)

¿Un capacitor en serie con el interruptor del relé que dispare el monoestable que alimentará durante dos segundos al generador del beep te refieres?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

Si , buscalo como disparo por flanco.


----------



## Josema8 (Nov 1, 2012)

¡SI!, Muchísimas gracias.

Algo tan sencillo, funcionó. Únicamente hay que recordar poner una resistencia en paralelo con el condensador para que pueda descargarse, de lo contrario se dispara la primera vez pero no más porque se queda cargado.

Tengo mucho que reaprender.

Muchas gracias de nuevo por la rapidísima ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

De nada , un gusto que te haya servido


----------



## shanta (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola amigos como estas disculpe las molestias pero soy principiante en el mundo de la electrónica.

Como recién empiezo no tengo el conocimiento en el diseño de circuitos por lo tanto tengo que buscar circuitos en Internet para poder armarlos pero aveces no los entiendo el funcionamiento.

ahora estoy tratando de obtener señales de pulso por medio de un sensor de infrarrojo donde el rayo se interrumpe asi que buscando en la red encontre el siguiente circuito que utiliza un optoacoplador y un circuito NE555 pero tengo la duda en que el circuito utiliza la salida el pin 7, pero segun mis conocimientos ese pin sirve de descarga para el condensador, por lo que tengo esas duda de que si el circuito esta bien, sino para modificarlo segun lo que requiero.

o me pueden recomendar usar otro circuito que utilize un optoacoplador que me genere los pulsos digitales cuando se interrumpa el rayo.

loe que tengo que hacer es usar esos pulsos para ingresarlos en un contador digital.

gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2013)

La salida por pata 3 tiene un push-pull y la de pata 7 un transistor a masa , es correcto su empleo


----------

